# Pull/Cardio/Push/Cardio/off/Legs/off



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm starting a new journal since my last one was all over the place.

The focus will be on a 5 day/week routine.  I decided to do Pull on Monday since most people are doing Chest on Mondays.

Sunday off
Monday - Back/Traps/Biceps + 20 min of Cardio
Tuesday - PT/Cardio for 45 minutes
Wednesday - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps + 20 min of Cardio
Thursday - PT/Cardio for 45 minutes
Friday off
Saturday - Legs

The key goal is to lose 2 inches around my waist and maintain LBM.  To go from 34 1/2" to 32 1/2".   I know my diet will be key in acheiving this.   It's pretty clean except for 2-3 bad meals per week.

Current Weight: 189 
Goal: 185

Time: 6 weeks (March 27th)

*I'm recovering from a lower ab tear so I'm in PT for the next three weeks.   This means no sports and limited ab work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2004)

2/12/04

PUSH DAY

========8 sets for Chest===========
DB press
90 x 8
90 x 6

DB press 30' angle
90 x 6
90 x 6

DB fly 30' angle 
60 x 8

DB fly flat
60 x 7

Dips (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)
12
8 

========8 sets for Shoulders==========

Standing DB Press
45 x 8
45 x 7
45 x 7

Front Raise
30 x 8

Side Raise
30 x 8

Front Raise/Side Raise superset
25 x 8/8

Reverse Pec Dec
150 x 10
150 x 10

=============6 sets for Triceps===========

Lying Tricep extentions
12
15
13

Seated Dips
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5


CARDIO

20 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 4.0


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

60lb flys ... impressive!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 60lb flys ... impressive!



Thanks NT!  

What's new?   How's the Tat coloring going?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

I was on call last Friday when I had an appointment scheduled, so it didn't get done.  The lady asked that I call her yesterday to see if she could squeeze me in and she was sick ... and with the amount of pain that it caused me, I wasn't too upset.    I'm looking at maybe a couple weeks now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2004)

2/14/04

I missed my Trap workout this week so I did it yesterday.

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

Upright Row
145 x 5
125 x 9
125 x 8

CARDIO
10 Minutes on Treadmill at 4.0 on 5% incline
10 Minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 on 13% incline

My abs are still really sore from PT on Thursday.  I'll have to talk to my Therapist about the exercises I am doing during my sessions.

Today is LEG day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2004)

2/15/04

Legs

Extentions (Tempo 1/1/1)
250 x 11
250 x 12
250 x 12

SLDL (Tempo 1/0/2)
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x 7

Hack Squat (Tempo 1/0/1)
230 x 18
230 x 12
230 x 12

Seated Calves
55 x 20
55 x 20
55 x 20

Machine Leg Press Superset (Tempo 1/0/1)
250 x 10 on Toes/250 x 10 on heels
250 x 10 on Toes/250 x 10 on heels

CARDIO
Bike 10 minutes

*Notes
My Traps were on fire today from yesterday's workout.   Tomorrow is an off day then I'll do Pull on Monday.  My abs are still real sore from Thursday's PT.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2004)

2/16/04

Pull Day

Pullups
14 (normal speed)
7 (tempo 1 positive/4 negative)
7 (tempo 1 positive/4 negative)

Supinated Grip
6 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative)
6 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative)

one armed DB Row
140 x 5 (tempo 1 positive/1 negative) * Too heavy
130 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 

Hammer Low Row
250 x 7 (Tempo 1 positive/3 negative)
250 x 6 (Tempo 1 positive/3 negative)

Chinups
5 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 
5 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 

TRAPS

Shrugs
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 

Upright Row
135 x 5  (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
105 x 10  (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
105 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

BICEPS

Straight bar curls
70 x 9 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 7 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Seated DB Curl
35 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
35 x 5 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

CARDIO
10 minutes on Treadmill at 3.8 on 5% incline
10 minutes on Treadmill at 3.8 on 8% incline

10 minutes of Stretching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2004)

Since my weight or waist line hasn't changed much for over a month I figured I'd better track my diet closer.

Height 5'10"
Weight 190
Waist 35

2/16/04

6:30 AM
Meal #1
16 oz coffee
Balance bar
20 oz water

8:00 AM
Meal #2
6 egg whites
1 cup green tea
20 oz water

10:30 AM
Meal #3
Chicken and Wild Rice Soup (1 bowl)
20 oz water

12:00 PM 
Meal #4
2 chicken breasts
1 cup raw brocholi
1 tablespoon of sunflower seeds
1 tablespoon of low fat dressing
20 oz water

1:30
Meal #5
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup strawberries 
20 oz water
8 oz coffee w/ 1 teaspoon of half and half

3:30PM
Meal #6
Balance Bar

Workout 4:30 - 6

6:00 PM
Meal #7
50 gm Protein with water

7:30 PM
Meal #8
10 oz lean red meat
1 cup of wheat noodles w/ olive oil/garlic salt/parmesan cheese
10 oz skim milk

10 PM
10 gm of Glutamine

BED


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2004)

2/17/04 

PT and Cardio

30 minutes on bike.
Ultrasound 
Heat Pack
Ice

My abs have been hurting more this week than in the past two weeks.   It may have been caused from coughing for 10 days while I was sick which really contracts my abs so they did not get any rest.   I did not do a lot of exercises due to the pain.   The PT however thinks that my left side is a little out of whack so he worked on stretching my left leg and back.   After he was done I felt less pain in my abs.    He said my left hip seem to be tilted forward which can aggravate the nerves along my spine and cause lower ab/groin pain.    So know we are down to three possible problems...

1) Torn lower ab
2) Torn fascia
3) Tilted hip

I will continue PT for another 3 sessions and if its not better I'll head back to the doctor to see if I can either get a MRI/ultrasound exam or if they can do exploratory surgery since the original injury happened on 9/15/03.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2004)

2/18/04

PUSH DAY

========8 sets for Chest===========
DB press
90 x 8
90 x 6

DB press 30' angle
90 x 5
90 x 5

DB fly 30' angle 
60 x 8

DB fly flat
60 x 7

Dips (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)
10
7

========7 sets for Shoulders==========

Hammer Press 2 sets
140 x 7 
140 x 6

Cable Front Raise
35 x 10

Side Raise
25 x 13
25 x 12


Reverse Pec Dec
150 x 9
150 x 9

*My front delts were fried from the flies and presses.

=============6 sets for Triceps===========

Lying Tricep extentions
14
11
10

Close Grip Bench Press
155 x 5
155 x 4
155 x 4

CARDIO

10 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 3.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2004)

2/19/04

My waist measured 34" this morning which was my goal by 2/20/04.

The next stage is 33" by 3/13/04.  I'd like to maintain a
32 - 33" waist.   I'm sure once I can start to play more sports and perform heavy compound exercises again I will be able to stay there.  My diet is definately cleaning up.  I did not have any junk food this week.

Weight 189

Legs

Squats
* This is the first time I did squats in 2 months because of my ab problem.   It was a good stretch with out any pain.  I can definately feel it in my glutes today.

135 x 10
225 x 10 (1/2 squats)
135 x 15
135 x 15

Hack Squat (Tempo 1/0/1)
270 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 8

SLDL (Tempo 1/0/2)
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 7

Extentions (Tempo 1/1/1)
* different machine than the one used on 2/15/04
205 x 10
205 x 8
205 x 7

Seated Calves
90 x 10
45 x 20
45 x 20

Machine Leg Press (Tempo 1/0/2)
* different machine than the one used on 2/15/04
220 x 20
220 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2004)

2/20/04

PT
10 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on Bike

Stretching
(Back dives)
(towel squeeze)

* My abs feel better today compared to Tuesday.



2/21/04

Weight 187

Pull Day

Pullups
9 (tempo 1 positive/4 negative)
8 (tempo 1 positive/4 negative)
7 (tempo 1 positive/4 negative)

Supinated Grip
6 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative)
5 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative)

one armed DB Row
130 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 
130 x 9 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 

Hammer Low Row
250 x 6 (Tempo 1 positive/3 negative)
250 x 5 (Tempo 1 positive/3 negative)

Chinups
7 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 
5 (tempo 1 positive/3 negative) 

TRAPS

Shrugs
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 

Upright Row
115 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
115 x 9 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
115 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

BICEPS

Straight bar curls
70 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Seated DB Curl
35 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
35 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

CARDIO
15 minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 on 10% incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2004)

2/22/04

PUSH DAY

========9 sets for Chest===========


DB press 30' angle
85 x 9
85 x 8

DB press
85 x 6
85 x 6

DB fly 30' angle 
60 x 11

DB fly flat
60 x 8

Dips 
10  (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)
14  (Tempo 1 second negative / 1 second positive)
7    (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)

========6 sets for Shoulders==========

Hammer Press 
140 x 6
140 x 5

Front Raise
25 x 12

Side Raise 
25 x 12
25 x 12

Reverse Pec Dec
150 x 9


=============5 sets for Triceps===========

Lying Tricep extentions 
12
13

CG Incline DB Press
50 x 6
50 x 6


CARDIO

7 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 3.7

*Notes*
My body needs a day off since I have exercised 7 days in a row.  I'm taking tomorrow off then cardio on Tuesday, Legs Wednesday, cardio on Thurday,  and then Pull on Friday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2004)

2/23/04

Legs

Warmed up today shooting baskets for 15 minutes.  No pain at all!!!  

* High reps today

Squats
135 x 10
225 x 15
275 x 5
225 x 10
135 x 25

Hack Squats
180 x 20
180 x 15

SLDL
135 x 15
135 x 15

Extentions Dropset
150 x 15 | 100 x 5 | 50 x 10

Seated Calves
90 x 20
90 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2004)

2/24/04

Weight 184.5

PT

Stretching
towel squeeze exercises
trunk twists

* My abs feel better today compared to last week.



2/25/04

Weight 187

Pull Day

*shot baskets for 15 minutes to warmup (no pain)

Pullups
15
11
8

Supinated Grip
7
8

one armed DB Row
130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left
130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left

Hammer Low Row
230 x 10
250 x 8

Chinups
10
7

TRAPS

Shrugs
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
315 x 9 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 

Upright Row
115 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/1 negative) 
115 x 7 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Cable Pitchers
35 x 10

BICEPS

Straight bar curls
70 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
70 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Seated DB Curl
35 x 7 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
35 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

CARDIO
20 minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 on 11% incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2004)

2/26/04

weight 185.5

PT
Ab exercises
* felt good


2/27/04

Weight 185.5

PUSH DAY

========9 sets for Chest===========


DB press 30' angle
85 x 10
85 x 7

DB fly 30' angle 
65 x 8

DB fly flat
66 x 8

Hammer Press
180 x 8
180 x 6

Dips 
9 (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)
14 (Tempo 1 second negative / 1 second positive)
7 (Tempo 4 second negative / 1 second positive)

========6 sets for Shoulders==========

Hammer Press 
140 x 7
140 x 6

Front Raise
30 x 10

Side Raise 
30 x 11
30 x 10

Reverse Cable Cross
35 x 11
35 x 8


=============5 sets for Triceps===========

Lying Tricep extentions 
15
15
15

Single Reverse Grip Push down
65 x 7
65 x 7 


ABS

Trunk Pulldowns
20 x 100
20 x 100
20 x 100

CARDIO

15 minutes on Treadmill


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2004)

3/1/04

Weight 187.5 
* Surprisingly I did not gain too much weight since I ate like a cow and drank like a fish all day Saturday.  

Legs

Squats
135 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 8
225 x 15
225 x 12

SLDL
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

Extentions 
250 x 12
250 x 9
250 x 8

Seated Calves
90 x 20
90 x 20

Leg Press Machine 
350 x 10

CARDIO
Treadmill 10 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

3/2/04

Weight 
186.5

I had PT today.    I'm starting to do more advanced ab exercises.

Swiss ball inch worm
Oblique twist on BOSU ball
Oblique/medicine ball roll
Opposite hand/leg raise on BOSU ball
Swiss ball one legged raise

Finally my abs feel like they are getting stronger.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 3, 2004)

Whoa man... youre throwin around some very nice weight.  Awesome work.

How are your ab's feeling?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Whoa man... youre throwin around some very nice weight.  Awesome work.
> 
> How are your ab's feeling?



Hey Monolith -

Thanks for the compliment     I'm finally starting to feel better.   It's been a tough battle for the last 5 months but I think my abs are finally starting to heal.   I should be back to playing ball again in a few weeks.   Once my abs feel stronger I'm going to implement some plyometrics back into my program.   I get a great sweat going and it's fun (as far as cardio goes)   

Thanks for stopping in on my journal.    I'll pop into your in a minute to see how you are doing.

 YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2004)

3/3/04

(worked out at LUNCH)

Shoulders/Traps

weight 186.5

Hammer Seated Press 
180 x 8
180 x 6
180 x 6

Barbell Shrugs  (no straps today)
225 x 15
225 x 10
225 x 12

Front Raises 
30 x 10
30 x 10

Side Raises 
30 x 10
30 x 10

Upright row 
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 8

Reverse Pec Dec 
150 X 9
150 x 10
150 x 10

CARDIO:

Shot baskets for 30 minutes and played a little one on one (at half speed)

ABs
Trunk pull downs
105 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

NOTES
*  abs FINALLY feeling stronger.   I'm still around 75-80% of my strength.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

3/4/04

Weight 184.5

PT

AB exercises:

Reverse Crunch on Swiss ball
Seated twists on Bosu ball
Inch worm
Balancing Back Dives
Bosu ball holding weights squats
Bosu ball opposite hand/leg raises
Leg raises to the ceiling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

3/5/04

Weight 187

Back/Bis

Warmed up shooting for 20 minutes


Pullups (Tempo 1/0/4)
9
8
7

Supinated Grip(Tempo 1/0/4)
6
6

one armed DB Row
130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left
130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left

Hammer Low Row
230 x 7
230 x 7

Chinups (Tempo 1/0/4)
8
5


BICEPS

Straight bar curls
80 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Iso Seated DB Curl
35 x  6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
30 x  6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Reverse Curl EZ bar
75 x 10


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> one armed DB Row
> 130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left
> 130 x 11 Right arm | 8 left




 HOLY CRAP  

friggin NICE man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> HOLY CRAP
> 
> friggin NICE man!




Thanks !   I have to get my left side in-sync with my right


----------



## Monolith (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Thanks !   I have to get my left side in-sync with my right



Yeah... but 3 reps isnt too bad.  You might consider trying Sytenhance by avant.  It's a locally acting androgen you topically apply.  Meant specifically to bring up lagging bodyparts.  Dunno if you wanna use PH's though.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi YM!  
just wanted to tell you that your workouts are impressive! great work!  

your looking great in your avi too!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... but 3 reps isnt too bad.  You might consider trying Sytenhance by avant.  It's a locally acting androgen you topically apply.  Meant specifically to bring up lagging bodyparts.  Dunno if you wanna use PH's though.



Hey Monolith thanks for the tip.   I'm just using Protein and Multi-vits rights now.    I have some Swole V2 that I'm going to try in a few weeks once I lean up some more.   I'm about 1/2 to an inch away from where I want to be on my waist.    I'm sure once I start Deads again and increase my #'s on Squats I'll get there.


Thanks AJ!!


> just wanted to tell you that your workouts are impressive! great work



So are yours!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2004)

3/6/04

Chest

DB Press
90 x 8
90 x 7

Incline DB Press
90 x 6
90 x 5

Flat Fly
65 x 8

Incline Fly
65 x 8

Dips 
11 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
17 (Tempo 1 sec negative / 1 positive)
7   (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)

Triceps
Single arm Reverse Grip Push down
65 x 8
65 x 7
65 x 6

Overhead Rope Tricep extention
120 x 10
125 x 9
130 x 8

ABS

Reverse Crunch using Swiss ball
12
12
12

Crunch on Swiss Ball
15

CARDIO
10 minutes on Treadmill
(8 minutes on 3.5 rate on 15% incline)
(2 minutes on 5.8 rate on  0 % inclne)  * First time I jogged in two months.   Abs felt ok).


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Far out YM, very detailed journal 
Hows the abs?? Sounds painfull, you use them almost all the time so i can only imagine how that would be... and then coughing on top to boot....
Do you only do tempo for dips with chest?? Not on tris??
4 count is long....... my longest  is 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Far out YM, very detailed journal
> Hows the abs?? Sounds painfull, you use them almost all the time so i can only imagine how that would be... and then coughing on top to boot....
> Do you only do tempo for dips with chest?? Not on tris??
> 4 count is long....... my longest  is 3



Thanks  !

I usually do "TEMPO" on Back, Bis, Triceps, and some Legs.   I do very slow Lying Tricep Extentions.   I haven't seen anyone do them at the gym besides me.    I put a bar about 3 feet off the ground in a Squat rack, place my hands about 6" apart, put my feet about 5 feet back and slowly lower my body into the rack.  My head just clears the bar as I lower myself below the bar - hold for a second - then "using my triceps" push up.    It's kinda like the cable machine where you do overhead rope extentions.      I have a hard time doing "tempo" for any benching exercises since I don't have a spotter.  The 4 count is KILLER!!    

The abs are feeling much better.  I think the rest and PT are  helping. 

I think you should share your diet/training with me  -  Brother your abs are looking impressive!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

3/8/04

Weight 185.5

Shoulders/Traps 
(All TEMPO was 2 positive/1 second hold/ 2 negative)

Seated Hammer Press
180 x 10
180 x 8
180 x 6

Upright Row
115 x 15
115 x 13
115 x 8

Front Raises
30 x 10
30 x 10

Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

Shrugs
315 x 12
315 x 10
315 x 9

Not sure what to call 'em (lying face down on a incline bench doing a reverse fly - really hits my traps)
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

Standing Barbell Press
95 x 10
95 x 9
95 x 7

ABS
Trunk pull downs
150 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 10

CARDIO
20 minutes on 10% incline at 3.5
Shot baskets for about 15 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

3/9/04

weight 184.5

Today was PT day.

Exercises:
Toes to the ceiling 
walk outs on the swiss ball
reverse crunch on the swiss ball
twists on the bosu ball
hanging knee raises
one leg raises on the swiss ball
squats on the bosu ball

stretching and ice.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

Lookin good.  Almost done with the PT?  How the abs feelin?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Lookin good.  Almost done with the PT?  How the abs feelin?



I have 5 more sessions of PT.   My abs are feeling stronger everyday.  Unfortunately my PT told me yesterday that sometimes it can take up to 1 YEAR to heal (WTF!!)  I am not very excited about hearing that.   He and my doctor are very knowledgable so I trust what they have to say.   It's been almost 6 months already since I originally injured myself.

I'm going to try to play a little 3 on 3 half court basketball  before my workout today to see how I feel.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I have 5 more sessions of PT.   My abs are feeling stronger everyday.  Unfortunately my PT told me yesterday that sometimes it can take up to 1 YEAR to heal (WTF!!)  I am not very excited about hearing that.   He and my doctor are very knowledgable so I trust what they have to say.   It's been almost 6 months already since I originally injured myself.
> 
> I'm going to try to play a little 3 on 3 half court basketball  before my workout today to see how I feel.



A year?  Well, thats not too bad actually.  Theyre probably being really generous with that estimate anyway... better off making you take it easy too long than risk injuring it again.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

How did you freakin tear an ab muscle?  Must of hurt like a son of a bitch.  1 year doesn't really suprise me, thought it would be longer.  Would have been better off breaking a bone, somewhere.

Still nice lifts for battling this injury.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

great to hear that the abs are feeling better.  How did the 3 on 3 workout for you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> A year? Well, thats not too bad actually. Theyre probably being really generous with that estimate anyway... better off making you take it easy too long than risk injuring it again.



Easier said than done!!       I thought two months was a long time!!!





> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> How did you freakin tear an ab muscle?  Must of hurt like a son of a bitch.  1 year doesn't really suprise me, thought it would be longer.  Would have been better off breaking a bone, somewhere.
> 
> Still nice lifts for battling this injury.



Thanks!  I screwed my abs up playing football.   It didn't really hurt.   It just felt like a groin pull.   I play in a mens full contact flag football league.   It's fun       I tore my achilles tendon in half three years ago and was back to running in 4 1/2 months........I would have gladly broke 2 bones and healed both by now.     Oh well - as long as I get better soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> great to hear that the abs are feeling better.  How did the 3 on 3 workout for you?



I'm leaving here in about an hour to go to the gym....I'll fill you in tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

cool ... have fun!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

3/10/04

weight 184.5

Back/Bis

Warmup shooting jump shots (NO PAIN)      I shot for about 15 minutes.   I wanted to play 3 on 3 but it was too busy.   They were running 5 on 5 on the the other court but I don't think I'm ready for that.    Lately a few Detroit Lions started to show up to play ball.  Dre Bly and Scottie Anderson were there today.    I was surprised on how small they were.   I didn't feel like wasting my time watching them so I went up stairs to make some more muscle  

Pullups (Tempo 1/0/4)
10
9
7

Supinated Grip(Tempo 1/0/4)
8
6

one armed DB Row
130 x 12 Right arm | 9 left
130 x 12 Right arm | 9 left

Hammer Low Row
230 x 10
230 x 8

Chinups (Tempo 1/0/4)
6
5


BICEPS

Straight bar curls
80 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Incline Bench DB Curl
35 x 8 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
35 x 6 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

Reverse Curl EZ bar
75 x 6
75 x 6

No abs today since I did them yesterday in PT and will be doing them tomorrow in PT.

CARDIO
10 minutes on 3.5 rate at 10% incline
6   minutes on 3.8 rate on 15% incline
4   minutes on 5.5 rate (jogging) on 0% incline (NO PAIN)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey YM!  Im glad to see that your pain free as of lately!!  you must feel much better! 
workouts are looking awesome! alot of hard work going into them! 
and 130 for 1arm db rows??  NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey btw, I posted in your pics in the gallery a while ago... the team pic. which one are you?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> one armed DB Row
> 130 x 12 Right arm | 9 left
> 130 x 12 Right arm | 9 left



Nice, youre almost caught up with the left.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey btw, I posted in your pics in the gallery a while ago... the team pic. which one are you?




I never checked    I'll post under the pic 

I do feel MUCH better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice, youre almost caught up with the left.



Thanks Mono!!   I'm getting there!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

3/11/04

Weight 183.5

*I've dropped about 6 pounds in the last 4 weeks.   I'm trying to stay around 180-185.  Reducing my waist is most important.  I measured in at 33 1/2 today down from 34 1/2 when I started this journal.   I have been having two or three cheat meals for the week and very limited drinking (except for one night      I think eating clean has done the most good for me !!

I'm off to PT.

 
YM


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Good stuff

How does the Diet look?  What do you typically eat?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good stuff
> 
> How does the Diet look?  What do you typically eat?



Here is my Monday - Friday Diet

6:30am 
Coffee on my 1 hour drive to work
Multivitamin

7:30
Oatmeal with Blueberries
6 egg whites
60 oz water

11:00
1 cup of raw broccoli
5 oz of turkey
some carrots, cucumbers, and some other veggies 
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 teaspoon of low fat italian dressing
Bowl of soup either chicken noodle, chicken gumbo, vegetable beef
20 oz water


1:00
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup strawberries

2:00 
Green Tea

3:00 
Balance Bar

workout from 4:30 - 6

6:00 
50 g protein shake mixed with ice, water and a banana

7:00 
8 oz Chicken
Salad with vinager or low fat dressing

9:00
25 g protein shake with water

Sat-Sunday

8:00
Coffee

9:00
8 egg white/ 1 yolk 
1 piece of wheat toast

10-12 workout

12:00
50 g protein shake w/ banana

1:00
Turkey sandwich
skim milk
pickles

3:00 
snack - balance bar or almonds or cottage cheese (something with some protein)  maybe even a PB and J sandwich

6:00
Whatever I want    usually steak or chicken, wheat noodles, and a veggie

After 6PM -  depends on what I'm doing usually a few beers or glasses of wine

Sunday
My diet is similiar to Saturday except I do not workout on Sunday and usually do not have alcohol.

My goal is 50% protein, 25 carb and 25% fat.

All comments welcome  ???


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Looks good bro, 1 thing might be to add a carb post w/o i like a mass gainer shake, its easy...
or white rice with plain protien something that acts fast


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Looks good bro, 1 thing might be to add a carb post w/o i like a mass gainer shake, its easy...
> or white rice with plain protien something that acts fast



Thanks for the tip!!  If it makes my abs look like yours then I'm going do it!!

(if you have seen Starzky and Hutch yet)
Do it!! Do it!!   hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Not yet... will do 

Its just good for recovery..... i have very little to no carbs from meal3 on except after trainin, you look pretty lean from the back so all you may need to do is work em up a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Not yet... will do
> 
> Its just good for recovery..... i have very little to no carbs from meal3 on except after trainin, you look pretty lean from the back so all you may need to do is work em up a bit.



When you see it you will laugh alot!!!  

Yeah - I'm workin' 'em good in PT.  My PT'st finally gave me the green light tonight to play ball to "test" my abs.   Hopefully I can find a game tomorrow.

See ya Riss!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

Here a few pics of the abs per Rissole's request (maybe he'll give me his secret receipe)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

#2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

3/12/04

Played 4 games of 5 on 5 full court basketball  

Legs

Squats
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x  5
315 x  5 (1/2 way) 
315 x  3 (full squats)
225 x 12
225 x 12

SLDL
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x 7

Extentions 
250 x 12
250 x 8
250 x 8

Seated Calves
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20

Hack squat (REAL SLOW)
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

Damn... thats an intense leg day.  Those extensions are awesome after 7 sets of squats.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice job moomba, and damn impressive lifts bro!

Good split too, could use a workout partner like you over here in cali!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

> Damn... thats an intense leg day. Those extensions are awesome after 7 sets of squats.






> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Nice job moomba, and damn impressive lifts bro!
> 
> Good split too, could use a workout partner like you over here in cali!




Thanks guys!!   I finally feel pretty good about going a little heavier.    It's funny walking to get a drink after all the blood is in you quads from doing extentions.   Walking all weird....  Working out in Cali sounds good right about now.   It's frickin' 24' here!!   It's supposed to be 50' tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2004)

3/13/04

Chest

Incline DB Press
90 x 9
90 x 6

DB Press
90 x 7
90 x 6

Incline Fly
65 x 8

Flat Fly
65 x 7

Dips 
11 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
15(Tempo 1 sec negative / 1 positive)
7 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)

Triceps
Single arm Reverse Grip Push down
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

Lying Tricep Extentions
15
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2004)

3/14/04

Weight 
185

1 1/2 hours of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

3/15/04

Weight 185

*Tried SwoleV2 today - I didn't feel anything.   I took 1 scoop 45 before and 1 scoop right after my workout.

Shoulders/Traps 

Seated DB Press
50 x 10
65 x 10 
65 x 9

Shrugs
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 10

Upright Row/Overhead Press
100 x 11
100 x 10
100 x 9

Front Raises
30 x 10
30 x 10

Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

Pec Dec
150 x 12
150 x 11
150 x 10


CARDIO
1 game of basketball


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

Where's those ab workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Where's those ab workouts




   That's tomorrows exercises       I posted some pics in my journal (on page 2)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

Not too bad YM.... i rekon just keep workin em as per what i said and stick to good foods


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

OK mate!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

I tried Swole v2 as well, I noticed shit all from it, big waste of money IMO.

I was even up to 2 scoops each serving.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2004)

Bummer - thanks for the info.............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2004)

I took yesterday (3/16/04) off as a rest day since I haven't taken one since 3/7/04.

3/17/04

Weight 182 

Today is Abs and Legs day

I must be getting old since I do not have a desire to head out for Green Beer


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2004)

C'mon man shake your head, this is Green Beer we are talking about.

Get out and have a few


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2004)

I know I should!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2004)

3/17/04

1 game of basketball

*Note*
My abs are sore today so I didn't play much basketball.

Legs


Squats
(I really focused on my form today.   I lightened up the weight but had a really good burn)
135 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
225 x 8
225 x 8
135 x 20

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 7

Extentions 
250 x 12
250 x 8
250 x 9

Seated Calves (Tempo 1/1/3)
45 x 17
45 x 15
45 x 14

Hack squat (REAL SLOW)
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 15

ABs
Swiss Ball Crunch 10
Reverse Crunch with swiss ball 3 sets of 10
Hanging knee raises 3 sets of 10
Trunk pulldowns 3 sets of 10 x 130lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2004)

I forgot to mention I tried some REDLINE yesterday (5ml) right before my workout.     I felt some "extra" energy.    I'll try it again today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

3/18/04

CARDIO

5 games of full court basketball

*
Abs are kinda sore.   Ice and Ibuprophen.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

hmm whats redline? Im assuming only av. in US?

and 5 games of bball? wowzers! you must have slept like a babby last nite!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm whats redline? Im assuming only av. in US?
> 
> and 5 games of bball? wowzers! you must have slept like a babby last nite!



Hey AJ - I did sleep good last night    I'm very happy to be playing ball again.  It's been a long wait - about 3 months.    Here is some info on REDLINE.   It really does work fast!!    I bought mine on dpsnutrition.com but it's available at a lot of places.


REDLINE - (by VPX)

Multi-System Rapid Fat Loss Catalyst


Finally, a fat burner that busts the thermogenic and energy producing envelope wide open and that's only the beginning!

Check out this freaky scientific VPX breakthrough: RED LINE???: is the only matrix ever developed to shred fat through the shivering response in the body. By shivering the body burns huge amounts of stored bodyfat for energy in an effort to keep the body warm. That's not all! In addition to shivering, you'll also be sweating up a thermogenic storm. The combined mechanisms of these two processes results in unparalleled fat loss!

In less than 5 minutes you'll feel the fast acting power of RED LINE'S??? fat destroying and energy producing compounds racing through your blood. Just think; when have you ever been guaranteed results in 5 minutes? Were so sure that you'll know its for real in less than five minutes that were giving a FREE sample to the first 1000 people who log on to vpxsports.com. The staff at VPX has felt the FREAK of REDLINE??? and we want you to feel it too. 

VPX's understands your need to take fat loss to a new level and your craving to get that killer "jacked-up" burst of energy that supercharges your workouts and life? RED LINE??? by VPX has the power to deliver those results at maximum SPEED! Call 800-954-7904 for your limited opportunity to buy two bottles of RED LINE??? and receive a third bottle FREE! Don't wait:

Get some today and push your fat loss and energy levels to the RED LINE???!

RedLine??? Supplement Facts: 
Serving Size: 5ml
Servings per Container: 48
Amount per Serving  DV% 
Calories  9 0% 
Total Carbohydrates 1g  0%
   Sugars  0g  0%
Total Fat  0.5g  2%
   Saturated Fat 0g  **
   Unsaturated Fat  0g 2%  
Proprietary Blend ??? 910mg  **
 Caffeine Citrate ??? **  
 Caffeine Anhydrous  ??? **  
 Evoburn??? (Pure Evodiamine) ??? ** 
 Octapomine ??? ** 
 Guggulsterone E & Z ??? **
 Yerbe Mate ??? **
 Green Tea ??? **
 Synephrine ??? **
 cAMP (adenosine cyclic 3',5'-monophosphate) ??? ** 
 Vinpocetine ??? **
 Yohimbine HCL  ??? **

*Percent daily values (DV%) are based on a 2000 Calorie diet.
**Daily value not established

Additional Ingredients: 
Proprietary blend: Sucralose, Natural Flavor & Colors in VPX's Proprietary Liposomal Matrix.

Dosage:
Shake well prior to use. Dispense 2.5ml to 5ml of REDLINE??? into mouth and swallow. Always begine use with 2.5ml two times daily to assess tolerance. Never exceed more than 5(ml) in a single dosage or exceed 5(ml) daily. For best results, consume five to siz servings to various high grade protein such as , ZERO CARB PROTEIN???, CHEAT PROTEIN BAR??? and MICELLEAN??? BOIACTIVE SUPERFOOD as part of your daily diet.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

interesting! did you shiver and sweat???  
(taking the redline)

Glad your able to get back into play ball. are your abs ok this morning?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> interesting! did you shiver and sweat???
> (taking the redline)
> 
> Glad your able to get back into play ball. are your abs ok this morning?



I didnt' shiver from the redline but I did get a good sweat from running up and down the court playing ball!!   It's a lot different than the treadmill.

I iced and took some anti-inflams last night so my abs feel ok today.   I definately will not work 'em today but will tomorrow.   I feel better doing them every other day.

Your workouts are looking brutal!!  Way to go!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Yep it's illegal in Canada Jen 

R u surprised.

Good or Bad Pain?  Lack of use Pain?(at least in terms of Basketball)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Yep it's illegal in Canada Jen
> 
> R u surprised.
> ...




That sucks for you guys. 
 

It's BAD pain so I won't be playing ball again until Monday.   It's been a nagging injury since SEPTEMBER


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Smart choice, last thing you want to do is have a reinjury.

5 games of Bball damn man, how long were you playin for?  I need to get in on some of this action


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Smart choice, last thing you want to do is have a reinjury.
> 
> 5 games of Bball damn man, how long were you playin for?  I need to get in on some of this action



Thanks!!  

The games are the first team to 11 points (using 2 points for a shot made behind the 3 point arc and 1 point for a normal field goal) or the team leading after 11 minutes (why 11 minutes ???  don't know - I just play the game     It's just "rec ball" - so the team that plays the best defense and "team play" usually wins.   The only bad thing about playing is getting on team with a ball hog 'cuz those guys NEVER play D.      

I had fun yesterday 'cuz some quick little skinny guy was just using one of my teammates - he scored 5 straight points on him so I switched men so I could cover him.    He tried to shake-n-bake but unfortunately for him he was met by shoulder  and a hard foul to arm.   He never drove again and missed all this jump shots.     Mind games on the court - you gotta love EXPERIENCE   

Iain - come on down to Detroit for some ball - I'm sure we could use a strong 225 lb power forward out there!!     NT - wants in on some action too.    We can make him the point guard!!   I'll play shooting guard.    With the numbers AJ is putting up she can be our other Forward.   Anyone else want in??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

3/19/04

Back  / Biceps
No straps today...

Pullups (Tempo 1/0/4)
10 (Tempo 1/0/4)
10 (Tempo 1/0/1)
7   (Tempo 1/0/4)


Supinated Grip(Tempo 1/0/4)
6
5

one armed DB Row
100 x 12 Right arm | 10 left
100 x 12 Right arm | 9 left

Hammer Low Row
230 x 7
230 x 8

Supine Pullups
10
10

Chinups (Tempo 1/0/4)
7
6


BICEPS

Straight bar curls
80 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x 10 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 
80 x   9 (tempo 1 positive/1 pause/3 negative) 

DB Curl
35 x 10 
35 x 14
35 x 14 

No abs or cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!  
Looks like you really worked the back !  Hows it feel ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Wow!
> Looks like you really worked the back !  Hows it feel ?



My back is not to sore but my biceps are a little tight today       Not having my straps didn't allow me to go as heavy as I wanted but it was a pretty short/intense workout.    1 hour 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

awesome workout yestarday YM!!! 

I want in on playing ball!!! gosh I miss my high school days of endless bball games n practices.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome workout yestarday YM!!!
> 
> I want in on playing ball!!! gosh I miss my high school days of endless bball games n practices.




OK - you're in


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> one armed DB Row
> 100 x 12 Right arm | 10 left
> 100 x 12 Right arm | 9 left



Hey, looks like your left side is catching up pretty damn quick.  How'd they get out of balance to begin with?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

3/20/04

Chest

Incline DB Press
95 x 7
95 x 6

DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 4

Incline Fly
65 x 9

Flat Fly
65 x 7

Dips 
12 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
11(Tempo 1 sec negative / 1 positive)
9 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)

Triceps

Single arm Reverse Grip Push down
65 x 6
65 x 6

Lying Tricep Extentions
15
15

Tricep Pushdown
110 x 12
110 x 12

ABS
1 x 10 hanging knee raises 
2 x 10 reverse crunch on swiss ball
2 x 10 bosu board stability exercise


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey, looks like your left side is catching up pretty damn quick.  How'd they get out of balance to begin with?



Don't know???   Probably cuz I'm right handed ????   Maybe because my left ab area is weaker than my right due to my injury.....Hopefully the left and right side will be equal soon!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2004)

3/22/04

Legs / Shoulders

Cardio
30 minutes of 5 on 5 basketball

Squat
* Abs are kinda sore so I stuck with 225 for most of my sets
135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 10

SLDL
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x 7

Hack Squat
180 x 15 (super slow)


Shoulders

DB "V" Press
* I read about these in someones journal.  You do a press but your arms go up on an angle to form a "V".  It's kinda hard - it hits your Med. Delts more than Front Delts.

45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Arnold Press
45 x 9
45 x 8

Side Raise
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

90 squats... 

Is that your form of cardio or something?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 90 squats...
> 
> Is that your form of cardio or something?



   -  I never thought of it that way.   I sure was sweating though!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah really... i cant believe you were still getting 10-12 reps @ 225 after all that.

Whats your max??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah really... i cant believe you were still getting 10-12 reps @ 225 after all that.
> 
> Whats your max??



My max was 365 x 4 just before I screwed up my abs (September).   I really didn't want to go heavier than that since I thought I might screw up my knees or back..... and ended up screwing up my abs playing football   

I feel comfortable doing 225 for higher reps.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn.. If I did that many squats I would yack!  

Im glad this journal was only 4 pages   I just read Monoliths and it was 9


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn.. If I did that many squats I would yack!
> 
> Im glad this journal was only 4 pages   I just read Monoliths and it was 9



haha... yeah, but like 5 of those pages was the same damn thing posted over and over

"2 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 3 T. salsa..."
"2 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 3 T. salsa..."
"2 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 3 T. salsa..."
"2 cups brown rice, 6oz chicken, 3 T. salsa..."


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn.. If I did that many squats I would yack!
> 
> Im glad this journal was only 4 pages   I just read Monoliths and it was 9



   I want to work my way to do 25 x 225      I need a new goal  

Monolith sure has a lot of variety in his diet


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Yea, almost as much as me 

25 reps huh?  That sounds reasonable.  Good luck with that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

3/24/04

Tried to do PT yesterday but my abs were really sore from playing ball.    My PT talked to my doc who advised me to stop playing ball and not to do any lateral movements.  WTF!!   I'm not getting the anwsers I need to get better - except REST IT!     I've been laying off for months.   My doc is supposed to call someone that he just heard talk about lower ab/groin problems at a conference.    Supposedly he is "the best" in the midwest regarding this subject matter.    I Hopefully I will get some better answers soon.   

Fortunately I'm going on vacation tomorrow (to Tampa) for four days.   It's supposed to be 80 and sunny      I think I can use a good 4 days off from lifting/exercise.

Today I'm doing a Back/Chest workout then it's VACATION TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2004)

Have fun in FL buddy.  Too bad you'll have to avoid the women so you can "rest your ab's"...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Have fun in FL buddy.  Too bad you'll have to avoid the women so you can "rest your ab's"...



I avoid other women already considering I'm married


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I avoid other women already considering I'm married



Oh, well that makes sense... LOL.  I don't think its your ab's you have to worry about getting injured if you were to mess around with another woman then.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Oh, well that makes sense... LOL.  I don't think its your ab's you have to worry about getting injured if you were to mess around with another woman then.



   Your right!!        It would be a little lower.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

You guys crack me up.

So is it a tear in the abdominal that is bugging you?  Or what is exactly the problem.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You guys crack me up.
> 
> So is it a tear in the abdominal that is bugging you?  Or what is exactly the problem.



The doc thinks it's a tear but does not know for sure.  It could be the conjoined tendon, fashia, or muscle that is torn (or a groin problem).   THAT is the problem - they have not told me exactly what is wrong!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2004)

3/24/04

Chest

Incline DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 5

DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 6

Incline Fly
65 x 9

Dips 
10 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
9 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)

BACK

Pullups (Tempo 1/0/4)
10
7

Supinated Grip(Tempo 1/0/4)
6
6

one armed DB Row
130 x 8 Right arm | 6 left
130 x 8 Right arm | 5 left

Traps

Shrugs
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 12

Upright Row
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

It's vacation time!!!  I'm off to Tampa for 4 days!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2004)

You are one strong mofo.  Have fun in Tampa bud.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

have fun in tbay. play a round of golf fir me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm back from vacation.   It was 80 and sunny.  For those that live in FL - you guys are lucky!!!   I ate a lot of fish and drank a lot of Coronia's !!  

It's shoulders and traps today.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Welcome back YM!  
glad you had such a wonderful time! Im jealous! sounds awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Welcome back YM!
> glad you had such a wonderful time! Im jealous! sounds awesome!




Thanks AJ!!   It was fun


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

any chance we get to see some pics!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

3/29/04

Shoulders/Traps

ALL SETS USING TEMPO (1/0/3-4 SECONDS)

Seated DB Press
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Shrugs
325 x 10
325 x 12
325 x 12

Upright Row
115 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 8

Front Raise
25 x 15
25 x 15

Side Raise
25 x 13
25 x 13

Reverse Pec Dec
135 x 9
135 x 7

CARDIO
20 minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 rate on 10% incline
(no hoops - per the Doctors orders)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

YM--
For shrugs, do you use wraps?  And a BB correct?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> YM--
> For shrugs, do you use wraps?  And a BB correct?



Yes -  I do use straps.   I have a hard time holding onto 325 without 'em.....It's a BB.   I like BB better than DB's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> any chance we get to see some pics!



Still waiting on the pics!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Yes -  I do use straps.   I have a hard time holding onto 325 without 'em.....It's a BB.   I like BB better than DB's.



Well, I meant BB over smith machine BB.  I need to use straps again.  I cant hold enough weight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, I meant BB over smith machine BB.  I need to use straps again.  I cant hold enough weight



I tend to stay clear of the smith machine.   I used to use it all the time but I try to work my core and stability muscles more using free weights.   

I like straps just for fact that my Trap/Back muscles are much stronger than my forearms.   I can probably do an extra 3-4 reps using straps than without.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a pic from a great place to eat down at Santa Maria Island (near Bradenton, FL).    The restaruant is at the end of the pier overlooking the ocean


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Ooh...  Who's the lady in blu?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ooh...  Who's the lady in blu?



Easy Hound Dog   - That's my wife


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's the beach


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Easy Hound Dog   - That's my wife




Oh man lol  I was hoping to open the beach pic and see a bikini.  You have a very beautiful wife YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh man lol  I was hoping to open the beach pic and see a bikini.  You have a very beautiful wife YM



Thanks PM.   I'm saving the bikini pics for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

3/31/04

Legs

Squats
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 15
275 x 8
225 x 15
225 x 15

SLDL
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 8
225 x 5 (lower back sore)
135 x 15

Leg Press
4 plates x 10 (w)
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12

Seated Calves
45 x 20
45 x 15
45 x 15

Hack Squat
180 x 15
180 x 15

Extentions
250 x 13
250 x 8

CARDIO
10 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 3.5 rate


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Squats
> 135 x 10 (w)
> 225 x 15
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, insanity.  I did 15 rep sets of 225 the other day, and it was not good...  Had to lay down and observe the stars.  Plus the cold sweats


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, insanity.  I did 15 rep sets of 225 the other day, and it was not good...  Had to lay down and observe the stars.  Plus the cold sweats



haha - you guys are funny!!

The LAST set of 225 was tough.....I'm gonna feel it tomorrow.   I'm getting ready for next weeks leg workout - I'm going for 20 x 225!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck, man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> Good luck, man.



Thanks!!
 

I'm a little tight today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

4/1/04

Back/Bis

ALL REPS PERFORMED WITH 1/0/4 TEMPO

Pullups
11
8
7

Supinated Grip
6
5

One armed DB row
130 x 12 Right | 8 Left
130 x 10 Right | 8 Left

Hammer Row
180 x 16
180 x 18

Chinups
6
5

Straight Bar Curls
80 x 8
80 x 7

Seated Incline Bench Curl
35 x 6
35 x 5

Reverse Curl (EZ bar)
85 x 5
85 x 5

CARDIO
20 minutes on Treadmill on 10% at 3.5 rate

I'm heading to the doctor tomorrow to be re-examined for my ab problem......Stay tuned!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

I know they use a mesh thye of stuff, on people who get a hernia through the fascia.  Maybe they could put some of that in you as to prevent more tearing?  Either way, good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I know they use a mesh thye of stuff, on people who get a hernia through the fascia.  Maybe they could put some of that in you as to prevent more tearing?  Either way, good luck, and keep us posted.



Thanks!   I've been bugging my doc to have someone do exploratory surgery to really find out what is going on in there.    Maybe he'll consider it now since it's been 6 months.   Unfortunately I do not have a hernia so the two surgeons that I saw would not go in unless they could feel a bulge in the ab wall.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

So if it is torn, they wait untill you have a hernia?  Why not prevent that...  Idiots.  Do what you gotta do man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So if it is torn, they wait untill you have a hernia?  Why not prevent that...  Idiots.  Do what you gotta do man.



Exactly!!  WTF!!   Fortunately I can still lift!!   I just can't run or play sports (which has been a bummer).      Hopefully I'll have good news tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Unfortunately I do not have a hernia



I really dont think you mean that


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

you da man moomba.

reading through your journal, it seems me and you are about the same level on many lifts,  (although you got me on some)

Good work man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I really dont think you mean that



Seriously - Hernia surgeries are the most common surgeries performed in the US.   If I had a hernia in September (when I originally hurt myself) I could have had a mesh patch put in and been back to sports by November.   Now is frickin' April and I'm still not healed         I can't do anything about it now.  Oh well -  I'll see the doc in a few hours.    We'll see what he says.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> you da man moomba.
> 
> reading through your journal, it seems me and you are about the same level on many lifts,  (although you got me on some)
> ...



Thanks Camaro!!   Yeah - we are pretty close on a lot of exercises.....if you try something new and like it - let me know!

I'll keep an eye on your journal too.

   Keep workin' hard!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

Good luck with the Doc, Lets hope it is not a hernia or some heads will be rolling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good luck with the Doc, Lets hope it is not a hernia or some heads will be rolling



Thanks.   

My doc did say my hips where out of alinement so he adjusted them. 

I have to see another surgeon to get his perspective on the situation.   He we go again.    Hopefully the surgeon with know WTF is going on in there!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2004)

4/4/04

Chest

Incline DB Press
* One of the 100's was missing - so I went with 105  

105 x 4
105 x 3 (plus 1 more with a spot)

DB Press
105 x 3 (plus 1 more with a spot)
105 x 3 

Incline Fly
70 x 8
70 x 6

Dips 
9 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
7 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)
6 (Tempo 4 sec negative / 1 positive)

Triceps

Single arm Reverse Grip Push down
5 plates x 8
5 plates x 8

Lying Tricep Extentions
16
16

CG Bench Press
155 x 4
155 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

4/5/04

Man - I'm sore today.   It was good to increase the weights   

Today is Back and Bis.

I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to start TP's program.  Probably next Monday


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice workout yestarday YM!  no wonder your sore today!! 

your doing TPs new program too? gosh seems like a ton of ppl are!  cant wait to see everyones progress!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout yestarday YM!  no wonder your sore today!!
> 
> your doing TPs new program too? gosh seems like a ton of ppl are!  cant wait to see everyones progress!



I think I have to keep increasing my weights or you'll pass me up from the looks of your journal     !!  
 

I'm reviewing TP's program so I can get prepared to start next week.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be starting next week too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

4/5/04

Back/Bis

ALL REPS PERFORMED WITH 1/0/4/0 TEMPO

Pullups
11
8
7

Supinated Grip
6
5

One armed DB row
130 x 12 Right | 8 Left
130 x 10 Right | 11 Left
* I figured out why the number of reps was always lower for my left arm.    I would not take a break between doing my right arm and my left arm.   Today - on my second set - I took a minute rest period after working my right arm and I was able to do 1 more on my left than on my right 

Hammer Low Row
240 x 8
240 x 8

Chinups
6
5

Straight Bar Curls
80 x 9
80 x 9

Seated Bench Curl
35 x 8
35 x 8

Ball Hammer Curl
45 x 11
45 x 12

CARDIO
15 minutes on Treadmill on 10% at 3.5 rate


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I will be starting next week too!



Good!!   I think it will be a nice change.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey YM... i dont get it.  For the one arm DB rows i mean.

So you do a set of 10 on the right side, take a 60s break, do a set of 10 on the left side, then take another 60s break (or whatever) before the next set with the right arm?  Doesnt that just double your rest period for both arms?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey YM... i dont get it.  For the one arm DB rows i mean.
> 
> So you do a set of 10 on the right side, take a 60s break, do a set of 10 on the left side, then take another 60s break (or whatever) before the next set with the right arm?  Doesnt that just double your rest period for both arms?



What I would do in the past is:

10 reps on my Right arm then without a break try for 10 reps on my left (but I would normally get 8)  so today I did:

10 reps on my Right arm / rest 60 seconds / then 11 reps on my left arm 

Hope that makes sense


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a pic of the new tattoo....


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool ink dude. 

My cousin is really into body art... he's got a full suit.  Although some of his choices are a little weird... like a picture of the unibomber on his calf.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Cool ink dude.
> 
> My cousin is really into body art... he's got a full suit.  Although some of his choices are a little weird... like a picture of the unibomber on his calf.



Thanks!   Some people do get addicted to them.   I'm happy with the couple that I have


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

cool tatty YM!! how long did that one take? gosh I can only imagine. 2hrs+?? my lil one was an hour!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> cool tatty YM!! how long did that one take? gosh I can only imagine. 2hrs+?? my lil one was an hour!



Thanks AJ      It took about 2 hours.       What do you have ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Thanks AJ      It took about 2 hours.       What do you have ?




I figured! at least it was your arm. I was bent over some chair thingy and soo uncomfie. mines on my lower back. its a ying yang thingy with 2 bear paws opposite each other. my dad and I got the same one. his nickname has been bear since he was 14. everyone calls him that. weird. and hes always called me his lil bear.  silly I know. so it was kinda a father/daugther thing getting the same.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I figured! at least it was your arm. I was bent over some chair thingy and soo uncomfie. mines on my lower back. its a ying yang thingy with 2 bear paws opposite each other. my dad and I got the same one. his nickname has been bear since he was 14. everyone calls him that. weird. and hes always called me his lil bear.  silly I know. so it was kinda a father/daugther thing getting the same.



That's a cool idea


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

Legs

4/6/04

Squats
* I wanted to go for 225 x 20 but I felt a "twinge" in my left groin area so I settled with 4 sets of 10    I'm listening to my body. 
It was still a good workout 
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
135 x 25

Toe Squats 
*(heels off the ground for then entire set - it really works on your balance)
135 x 10  

SLDL
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 8
225 x 9

Leg Press
4 plates x 6 (w)
8 plates x 8
6 plates x 20  * This was a tuff one!!!

Extentions
250 x 12
250 x 9

Seated Calves
90 x 18
90 x 16
90 x 9


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

glad you listened to our body!!! "twinge" in your groin area is not good!!!  
Nice workout though!!! 
is that 6 plates /side on leg press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout though!!!
> is that 6 plates /side on leg press?



  I wish - 6 plates total - Do you think I'm monster or something ???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

ummm not a monster.. but I must be!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ummm not a monster.. but I must be!



From the looks of the weight that you throw around I would say so too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2004)

4/9/04

Shoulders/Traps

Seated DB Press
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 8

Shrugs
335 x 12
335 x 12
335 x 12

Upright Row
115 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 10

Front Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

Free Motion Machine - Reverse Fly
35 x 8
35 x 6

CARDIO
10 minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 rate on 10% incline
25 minutes of shooting jump shots (no pain)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

awesome to hear no pain in the abs!  

one question-how come you didnt increase any of the weight on any sets?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

You getting ready for TP's program, taking it easy this week before the shit hits the fan


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome to hear no pain in the abs!
> 
> one question-how come you didnt increase any of the weight on any sets?



Thanks 

The reason I did not increase the weights during my sets is because I want to be able to get my reps to at least 12 before I increase the weight on shoulders.   Also, I tend to go real slow and focus on form rather than throw the big weights around especially on side and front raises.   I usually like to beat my last sessions rep count at least by 1 - so if I did 115 x 10, 115 x 8, 115 x 8 a week ago = 26 reps - I'll try to get at least 27 reps this week with the same weight or increase the weight   -  GOOD QUESTION THOUGH


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> You getting ready for TP's program, taking it easy this week before the shit hits the fan



YES      I think week one will be easy but after that - look out


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2004)

4/10/04

Chest

15 % Incline DB Press
105 x 4
105 x 4

Flat DB Press
105 x 3 (plus 1 more with a spot)
105 x 3

Free Motion Fly Machine
High attachment 80 x 8
High attachment 80 x 8

Low attachment 60 x 6
Low attachment 50 x 8

Dips
11 (tempo 4 sec neg/ 1 sec pos)
13 (tempo 1 sec neg/ 1 sec pos)
7 (tempo 4 sec neg/ 1 sec pos)

Triceps
Overhead Cable Press
110 x 15 
110 x 13
110 x 12

Single Arm Pushdown
6 plates x 6
6 plates x 6

Cardio 
45 minute walk


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

great workout! 

thanks for explaing that for me too!  
are you getting excited for TP's new plan tomarrow?? (is that when your starting?)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome work with the DB presses. 

Pressing with 100lbs+ in each hand must feel pretty cool.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

AJ - I'm supposed to start TP's program today....I may end up starting it tomorrow due to some other things I need to take care of around the house.

Mono -   It is nice to use heavier db's once in a while but I'd rather get 10 reps a 95 than 3 at 105


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

4/12/04 

Warmup
Shot baskets for 15 minutes 

Pullups
BW +25 dumbell between legs
9
8

BB Row Underhand, 2 sets-
185 x 8
185 x 8

Leg Curls, 2 sets-
165 x 9
165 x 9

BB Curl, 2 sets- 
85 x 9
85 x 9 

Hammer Cable Curl, 2 sets-
65 x 9
65 x 9

Sitting Calf, 2 sets-
180 x 9
180 x 9

BB shrug (with straps) , 2 sets-
365 x 9
365 x 9

CARDIO
15 minutes on Treadmill at 10% incline at 3.7
Shot baskets for 15 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13/04 1B

Barbell Squat
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 10
245 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Quad Extentions
250 x 13 
250 x 10

Incline Barbell
205 x 5
185 x 7

Cable Crossovers
80 x 8
80 x 8

Military DB Press
65 x 8
65 x 8

** 
Due to some other activities I'm not going to pursue TP's program. I'll watch the rest of you guy progress. Thanks for TP to include me. Sorry I have to bail on the program so quickly.

I'll keep this journal open


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Why not!?!?  Not even next week?  Dont tell me your scurred! LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

awwww shucks! so sticking with the same plan then?? Hope everythings ok!!  

Great workouts btw!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not!?!?  Not even next week?  Dont tell me your scurred! LOL




    I was waiting for that      I knew I could count on you PM!!!  


My body needs at least 4-5 days of rest before I hit the same muscle again.   I also start my basketball league on Wednesday night so I will not get a rest day until the weekend.

AJ - 

I think I'm going to switch up some exercises.....Lately I've been doing a 4 day split:

Back/Bis
Legs
Shoulders/Traps
Chest/Tris

I may go back to a three day:

Push
Pull
Legs
and basketball.

Also - if my abs feel up to it I'll be able to play football soon.   I'm still waiting to see the doctor (AGAIN).

I'm taking tomorrow off and maybe Thursday to get back on track.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2004)

4/15/04

Shoulders

4 games of basketball 

Hammer Shoulder Press
140 x 10
140 x 12
140 x 10

Side Raise
25 x 12
25 x 12
25 x 12

Free Motion Cable Machine
Reverse Fly (rear delt)
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

Free Motion Cable Machine
Front Raise
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

4 games of ball? you must be p00ped! ahhh the good ol days!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

I guess the abs are feeling better, eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I guess the abs are feeling better, eh?




They do feel better.   I'm using basketball as a test to find out when I can return to my football team.    There is a lot more quick cutting and twisting going on when I play football compared to hoops.   I'm icing and popping some Ibuprophen too 




> 4 games of ball? you must be p00ped! ahhh the good ol days!



4 games of ball only takes about 45 minutes so it wasn't too bad.   It was fun to get back out on the court though!   
I planned on a light shoulder day so the basketball really did not screw up my workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2004)

4/17/04

LEGS

warmed up shotting for 15 minutes


Squats (all squats just above parallel)
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 20 *PB!!   
275 x 10
225 x 12
225 x 10

Toe Squats (working on balance)
135 x 9

SLDL
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 6

Leg Press
4 plates x 6
8 plates x 5
11 plates x 4
7 plates x 15

Seated Calves
180 x 12
180 x 12


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

You got 20!!  WTG man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> You got 20!!  WTG man.



Thanks 
 
It was tough but it felt GOOD!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

Are you gonna keep working in that high RR?  Ever try some really low rep work?  I'd love to see what you can squat in doubles or triples.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Are you gonna keep working in that high RR?  Ever try some really low rep work?  I'd love to see what you can squat in doubles or triples.



Until I'm healed I'm going to continue doing high reps.   I think the heaviest I ever got was 375 for 2 but I felt really uncomfortable.   I don't want to get hurt (AGAIN!!!!)     My legs have always been my weakest muscle group compared to my lifting buddies.   I'd rather sweat out 225 x 25 than do 375 x 5 - just my personal preference.   

Thanks for checkin' in!!

  YM


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Until I'm healed I'm going to continue doing high reps.   I think the heaviest I ever got was 375 for 2 but I felt really uncomfortable.   I don't want to get hurt (AGAIN!!!!)     My legs have always been my weakest muscle group compared to my lifting buddies.   I'd rather sweat out 225 x 25 than do 375 x 5 - just my personal preference.
> 
> Thanks for checkin' in!!
> ...



Ahhh... i hear ya.  Yeah, another injury would definitely suck.

lmao, in a year you're gonna be doing 225 x 50


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Ahhh... i hear ya.  Yeah, another injury would definitely suck.
> 
> lmao, in a year you're gonna be doing 225 x 50




LOL - I WISH!!   If I did I probably wouldn't be able to walk for a few days!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2004)

4/19/04

After a beer binge weekend I didn't have a lot of energy today.   I couldn't pass up a free 4th row ticket to the Pistons game yesterday.   

Chest

30% incline DB Press
95 x 7
95 x 6

Flat DB Press
95 x 7 (+ 1 more with spot)
95 x 5 (+ 1 more with spot)

Dips (BW + 30 DB between legs)
12
10
6

Free Motion Cable Fly Machine
High attachment 80 x 12
High attachment 80 x 10

Low attachment 60 x 8
Low attachment 60 x 5

Triceps

Lying Press
15
18
16

Single arm reverse push down
60 x 5
55 x 5

Cardio
5 minutes on treadmill (until it stopped working)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

How in the fuq did you get a free ticket!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice DB work, even with a gut full of beer.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How in the fuq did you get a free ticket!!!



A friend of mine is an automotive supplier.   Not only did I get a free ticket he picked up the tap for lunch at the Palace Grill and ALL the beers for the day.     Then to top it off - during the game - I ran into someone I met through my old roommate and they took me and my buddy out to dinner where we ran into Steve Yzerman having dinner with his family.     It was a SWEET day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice DB work, even with a gut full of beer.


 
Thanks Mono!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bastard, let me know when you get tickets to a Red Wing Game


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Bastard, let me know when you get tickets to a Red Wing Game



Sure     Playoff seats at the Wings game are like gold around here!!!  



Looks like it's Calgary on Thursday night.

Go Wings!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

4/20/04

Back/Bis

1 game of ball to warmup

** I threw in some new exercises for a change of pace.  It felt good.

Rocky Pullups (one pullup to the chest then one pullup behind the head) = 1 rep * These were kinda weird.
6
5

Wide Grip Pullup with 25lb Dumbell
8

Opposite Grip Chinups with 25lb Dumbell
8
6

Supinated Grip Pullup with 25lb Dumbell
7
5

One armed DB Row
130 x 10 Right | 9 Left
130 x 10 Right | 8 Left

Hammer Low Row
250 x 7
250 x 5 + 1 with spot

Chinups
7
5

Lying on the floor Cable Curls
100 x 12
100 x 9

Hammer Ball Curl
65 x 10 Right | 9 Left
65 x 9 Right | 7 Left

Seated Incline DB Curl
35 x 7
35 x 5


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

Killer strength on the db rows, as usual.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Killer strength on the db rows, as usual.



Thanks Mono !!    I'm heading to the hot tub now


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I wish I had a hot tub 

Nice lifts YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I wish I had a hot tub
> 
> Nice lifts YM!



PM - 
It's a great investment (to keep a relaxed body!!)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

I just spend 30$ a week on my sexy massage therapist   Thats for a whole hour too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

AWesome workout!!!!  
all those pullups.. AND weighted!!!  wish I could do that!! 

hot tub!! ohhhhhhhhhh dear, I would kill for one of those right now!! lucky lucky!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just spend 30$ a week on my sexy massage therapist   Thats for a whole hour too.



Damn - that's a great price!!

I married my sexy massage therapist     I get mine for free!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> AWesome workout!!!!
> all those pullups.. AND weighted!!!  wish I could do that!!
> 
> hot tub!! ohhhhhhhhhh dear, I would kill for one of those right now!! lucky lucky!!




Thanks AJ!!

Here's a pic of the cedar deck I built last summer.   It's 30 ft x 24 ft with the hot tub sunk in.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

thats SO nice!!! 
ahhh I gotta get on my dad to put one in this summer, he was planning on it last year but never got around to it! I think he needs some whining!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Thanks AJ!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the cedar deck I built last summer.   It's 30 ft x 24 ft with the hot tub sunk in.



YOU built that?!  Thats awesome!!

Wanna come build one on my house?  Free beer!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Thats PIMP!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2004)

AJ  -  Definately get him to buy one !!   You'll love it - especially in the winter 

Mono and PM - Thanks!!    It took me 3 months to tear down my old one and build this one since I did it on the weekends.     I'm taking this summer off from doing too many house projects.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2004)

4/21/04

Basketball Game 1 hour

I wasn't very happy with my first game back since last summer but we won 55 - 52.   The best news is my abs felt fine this morning.

 

Today's workout will be Shoulders/Traps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2004)

4/22/04

Shoulders/Traps

1 game of basketball to warmup

Standing Shoulder BB Press
95 x 10 (w)
115 x 7
125 x 4

Hammer Shoulder Press
160 x 10
180 x 7

Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10

Front Raise
30 x 10 
30 x 10 

Cable Machine Reverse Fly
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

BB Shrugs
365 x 10
365 x 10
365 x 10

Upright Row 
115 x 10 
115 x 8
115 x 8

Cardio
15 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 3.7


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice BB press!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice front and side raises.  Killer looking w/o man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks PM and Mono!!  

MONDAY
4/26/04

Chest

2 games of Basketball to warmup

30% Incline DB Press
95 x 7
95 x 6

Flat DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 5

Incline Fly
65 x 10
65 x 7

Dips (4 sec neg/1 sec positive TEMPO)
9
8
6

Triceps

Lying Press
17
13
15

Single arm reverse grip push down
5 plates x 8
5 plates x 6

CARDIO

15 minutes on Treadmill on 10% incline at 3.5

**
Even though the weights did not go up since my last chest/tri session I got a very good pump going !!!


____________________________


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Ahh, here is the workout... For some reason, I thought you posted it somewhere else...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ahh, here is the workout... For some reason, I thought you posted it somewhere else...



After reading your journal I'm going to have to throw on 405 for Shrugs next time


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

You use a smith machine or freeweight?  
I use freeweight, but I have to use my wrist  straps.  There is no fuckin way I can hold that much without them


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice presses, YM.  How many reps you want to get before you move to the 100's?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Workouts are really looking solid man. Why all of the cardio? Trying to get shredded for summer?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

PM - 

I'm using free weights too.   I hear ya - I use straps as well.   There's no frickin' way I could hold 365 for more than a couple reps if I didn't.

Mono - 

I moved up to 105's two weeks ago (the 100's are broken).   I plan on using 105's next week.    I wanted to get 2 sets of 95 x 8.

MonStar - 

Thanks!  I'm doing the cardio to burn all the crap I eat and drink on the weekends.   Lately my diet has been filled with too much beer and fatty foods on the weekends.   As far as basketball goes -  I just like playing.

I'm trying to keep my waist 33" or lower.   In order for me to get my waist smaller I would have to totally change my lifestyle.   With summer coming up I plan on cutting my gym time to three days a week with two other days for cardio or sports.   I plan on doing a lot more wake boarding and spending time on the water.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

4/27/04

Back/Bis

1 game of ball to warmup

*
I had a training partner today so I tried some new exercises

Wide Grip Pullups with 30lb Dumbell
11
7
5

Wide Grip Cable Row
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 10

One armed DB Row 
(these were done without a bench - I stagerd my feet  and braced my opposite arm on my knee.   I lightened up the weight since it was a new exercise.   I felt it more in my upper back rather than middle back.)
95 x 18 Right Arm |13 Left Arm
95 x 13 Right Arm |9 Left Arm

Cable Face Pulls (this was a new exercise too which hit my upper back.  It's kinda like a high pully row but instead of pulling the bar to my chest I pulled it to my chin.)
100 x 12
100 x 12

Supinated Grip Pull up
7
5

Chinups
6
5

Lying on the floor Cable Curls
105 x 10
105 x 10

Seated DB Curl
35 x 7
35 x 6


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice man.  Those are some good variations(IE: cable face, db row).  I will have to try them if I ever survive this tri phase training


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice man.  Those are some good variations(IE: cable face, db row).  I will have to try them if I ever survive this tri phase training



Thanks PM - I'll let you know how I feel tomorrow.    Keep TP'ing!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

> One armed DB Row
> 95 x 18 Right Arm |13 Left Arm
> 95 x 13 Right Arm |9 Left Arm


Strength here is awesome man, nice work. 



> Cable Face Pulls (this was a new exercise too which hit my upper back. It's kinda like a high pully row but instead of pulling the bar to my chest I pulled it to my chin.)
> 100 x 12
> 100 x 12


I absolutely love these man. The only what that I do them is seated like seated cable rows except I pull the rope/v-bar attachment to my neck. They stress the hell out of your middle traps don't they?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Strength here is awesome man, nice work.
> 
> 
> I absolutely love these man. The only what that I do them is seated like seated cable rows except I pull the rope/v-bar attachment to my neck. They stress the hell out of your middle traps don't they?




Hey Monstar - 

The face pulls definately work your back differently. 

This site:

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm

has some good exercises to try.   I'm trying to pick a new exercise every time I go in to keep my routine changing.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Interesting link man, I appreciate it. 

So how are you liking push/pull/legs? I am doing the same split.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Interesting link man, I appreciate it.
> 
> So how are you liking push/pull/legs? I am doing the same split.



I'm actually doing 

Sunday off
Monday chest/tris
Tues  Back/bis
Wed Basketball
Thursday Legs
Friday Shoulders/Traps
Saturday - something outside (sports)

I do like PUSH/PULL/LEGS.    I did that routine last year for quite a while.   With summer coming soon, I'm going back to Push/Pull/Legs probably in 3 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2004)

4/28/04

Basketball Game 

I played better today with no ab pain.   We won : 69 - 42.

4/29/04

Legs today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2004)

4/30/04

Didn't do legs yesterday since it was 80' and sunny!!!    I spent a few hours in the tire store since they broke a wheel stud off when putting my new wheels on   

Oh well - the good news is - a buddy of mine called and asked to play "Let's make a deal".    The deal is - I buy him a few rounds of drinks on Saturday- and he gives me a ticket to Wings game (14th row)           Four of us guys are heading down a little early to get fired up before the game!!!!!

Go Wings!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2004)

Bastard 

Go Flames


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Bastard
> 
> Go Flames




   Them fightin' words!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 4/30/04
> 
> Didn't do legs yesterday since it was 80' and sunny!!!    I spent a few hours in the tire store since they broke a wheel stud off when putting my new wheels on
> ...




sounds fun!!!  

bu you better do leggies today!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> sounds fun!!!
> 
> bu you better do leggies today!



Thanks AJ       I'm doing Legs today then shoulders tomorrow AM before I take off for the game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2004)

4/30/04

warmed up shooting for 20 minutes

Squats
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 15
245 x 12
265 x 6  * bummer
225 x 13

SLDL
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 11
225 x 9
225 x 8

Leg Press
4 plates x 10
10 plates x 6
10 plates x 6
6 plates x 20

Seated Calves
180 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 10


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice squats!  245lbx12 is awesome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice squats!  245lbx12 is awesome.



That set did feel good but I burnt for the next set at 265....I'm a little tight today.....

Oh well - it's Shoulder's today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

5/01/04

Shoulder/Traps
(home workout)

Seated DB Press
50 x 10
75 x 6
50 x 13
50 x 13

Side raise
25 x 12
25 x 12

Front raise
25 x 12
25 x 12

DB Shrugs
75 x 16
75 x 16
75 x 13

Pitchers Underhand Grip
25 x 15
25 x 15

Pitchers Overhand Grip
25 x 15 
25 x 12

Standing DB Press
25 x 25

No Cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

May 01, 2004 

Status Pic


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

May 01, 2004 

Status Pic Front


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Lookin huge, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Lookin huge, YM!



Thanks dude!   I've drop 13 pounds since the beginning of the year..


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2004)

Good Job YM, looking Solid 

Nice peaks on the Bi's

What happened with your Wings


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good Job YM, looking Solid
> 
> Nice peaks on the Bi's
> ...



Thanks Iain........As far the Wings go ......They sucked today.   One time they did not even get a shot on goal during a power play.   That's pathetic with the superstars that are on the team..........


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

Pics look absolutely awesome man! 

Keep up the hard work, the peak in your right biceps is insane! Always been shaped that way? 

BTW, for whatever reason your tatoos look oddly familiar to me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Pics look absolutely awesome man!
> 
> Keep up the hard work, the peak in your right biceps is insane! Always been shaped that way?
> ...



  Thanks Monstar.

My right arm is a little bigger/stronger than my left (right handed).   I've had a good peak on my biceps since I started lifting.

As far as the tats go - I designed the sun tattoo and just had it done about 4-5 weeks ago.   The other one was done in 1999.   I've seen a couple other guys with something similiar.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

nice pics and nice tats!

i love back double bi shots


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> nice pics and nice tats!
> 
> i love back double bi shots




Thanks Greekblondchic!   

It's nice to see someone new in my journal.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

you're welcome!

I needed threads to post in... most of the journals I usually post in haven't been updated yet today... and I'm procrastinating like a champ!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> you're welcome!
> 
> I needed threads to post in... most of the journals I usually post in haven't been updated yet today... and I'm procrastinating like a champ!



I'm glad I could help you procrastinate!!!    LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

5/3/04

PUSH DAY

CHEST

30% incline DB Press
65 x 10 (w)
95 x 3
105 x 5 (plus 1 more with a spot)
110 x 3 (plus 1 more with a spot)
110 x 2 (plus 2 more with a spot)

Flat Fly
65 x 10
65 x 9
65 x 8

Dips
BW + 40 DB between my legs
10 + 2 more without the DB
6 + 2 more without the DB
9 (just body weight) + 2 more with spot

SHOULDERS 
* since I did shoulders on Saturday I laid off my shoulders 

Hammer Press
140 x 8
140 x 6

Reverse Fly
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 8

TRICEPS

Lying Press
15
16
14

Single Arm reverse push down
5 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
5 plates x 9

CARDIO

6 minutes on the treadmill at 3.5 rate on 15% incline


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

It's a sad, sad day in the Motor City.  

Oh well at least you can cheer for the Pistons,  they whooped NJ ass last night, it was embarassing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> It's a sad, sad day in the Motor City.
> 
> Oh well at least you can cheer for the Pistons,  they whooped NJ ass last night, it was embarassing.



Yes it is....     The talk here is a lot of old timers will be gone after this year - Shanny, Hull, Yzerman, ..........(bummer)

You are right about the "STONES!!"


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

5/4/04

Weighed in at 185.

I'm pretty sore today from my workout yesterday.   I'm on the PUSH/PULL/LEGS kick for this week then I'm off to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico for 7 days of fun!!



I'm PULLING today (Back/Traps/Bis)

My abs are sore from playing ball last week so I might take this Wednesday off from basketball.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Damn man you got the life!

Hockey, Basketball, trips away.  What other perks do you have that we are all envious of


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Damn man you got the life!
> 
> Hockey, Basketball, trips away.  What other perks do you have that we are all envious of



    I work hard and play hard!!!  

Keep checking my journal and you'll see some more fun things come up !!


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

So when is my invite


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

The big summer bash is July 31st.    I usually have boating, water volleyball, land volleyball, hot tubbing, dancing, drinks and lots of food for some of my friends.   The party has gotten to be much smaller over the last few years.  It's down to about 60-80 people.   C'mon by if you are in D-town that weekend  

When I lived with some friends on another lake we had blow out parties with a band, a dj, jungle juice, plenty of kegs (11 was the record for one party),  BBQ, water sports .....  That was the crazy mid-20's!!        We would usually draw 200-250 people at our big summer bash.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Damn... YM, may I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn... YM, may I ask what you do for a living?



He's a pimp.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn... YM, may I ask what you do for a living?




Funny Mono!!  

I'm an Oracle Database Administrator for a large cement company.   I did some independant computer consulting during the late 90's (for about 5 years) when the market was really good.    When the market dried up I went back to my biggest customer and took a full time gig.   

If I was a PIMP - I'd make a lot more loot!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

5/4/04

Wide Grip Pullups with 30lb DB
8 plus 4 more without the DB
7 plus 3 more without the DB
5 plus 3 more without the DB

T-bar Row
115 x 7
90 x 12

DB Row
130 x 15 Right arm | 10 Left arm
130 x 13 Right arm | 9 Left arm

Supinated Grip Pull Up
9
7

TRAPS
* Tried to do 365 on the Shrugs as I normally would BUT I pulled something in my mid/upper back.

NO TRAPS TODAY


BICEPS

Seated DB Curl
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

Free Motion Carble Curl Single Arm
60 x 10
60 x 10 
60 x 9

**
HOT TUBBED for about 20 minutes.   Now I'm trying to get a massage.


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

damn nice DB rows


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 4, 2004)

******yea yea yea, good job! i love U. i really DO like so much , AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok tsk tsk








MONOLITH BABYYYYYY, CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





chck ur pms gawd damnit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 4, 2004)

I am ReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallReallyyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyeallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReallyReally SOSOSOSOSOSODOSODODOSOSOPSOISOSOHSOSOSOSOSOSO
 SORRY
*clears throat*











excuse me, sorry to be so abrupt,.........................I ApoloGizE











k Cant You Tell that IIIIIIIIIII have/got alotta probs///////FUKing Problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Whats wrong Chiquita? We can whore up YM's journal anytime


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats wrong Chiquita? We can whore up YM's journal anytime



Thanks PM! 

C'mon Mono - I think Chiquita is scoping you major .   

I felt good on the DB rows then I jacked up my back doing shrugs.
    I'm taking today off.   I'll be hot tubing a couple times today and looking for some old "scripts" lying around to ease the pain.   Fortunately for me my wife was a full time masseuse for 3 years so she helped rub out some pain last night.


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Fortunately for me my wife was a full time masseuse for 3 years so she helped rub out some pain last night.



Rubbed out some pain, eh?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Good luck YM.


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Rubbed out some pain, eh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Rubbed out some pain, eh?



Mono, PM and Riss.....  LOL   

I figured your dirty minds might comment something like that.

 

I'm feeling a little better today.    I'm going to try an do Legs since this will be my last workout for 10 days.


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Mono, PM and Riss.....  LOL
> 
> I figured your dirty minds might comment something like that.
> ...


I would say "hit it hard YM" But the dirty minds might pick up on it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I would say "hit it hard YM" But the dirty minds might pick up on it



Thanks for the tip   LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

No legs today....my back is still a bit sore.   I'll hit them tomorrow  then it's off for vacation 

Here's the weather:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/local/MXBS0135?from=search_city


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2004)

Yep... i'm jealous..... It's gonna rain here all weekend.
Oh well, i'm goin for a massage tomorrow so that should make up for it


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2004)

Have a good Vacation. Drink a couple dozen beers for me


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

Have a good time on vacation bro, party up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Have a good Vacation. Drink a couple dozen beers for me






> Have a good time on vacation bro, party up!




Thanks Guys!!   I'm sure after some Tequilla I'll look like this:


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2004)

5/7/04

I really stretched my back out today.   I was hanging from the pullup bars and jerked then I felt it pop back into place.

I "popped it" out doing heavy shrugs on Tuesday.   It was very painful the last three days.  I'm a little sore but I feel 100% better.   This is my last workout until 5/17/04.  

Cabo - Here I come!!!!

Legs

Squat
135 x 15
225 x 10
255 x 12
275 x 7
225 x 12

SLDL
135 x 10
135 x 15
135 x 15

Leg Press
4 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
6 plates x 20

Seated Calves
180 x 12
180 x 12
180 x 12


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Cabo.. lucky bastage!  Have fun, and drink 10 shots for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Cabo.. lucky bastage!  Have fun, and drink 10 shots for me



U got it!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

u animal 
 well sorry if i ever said anything inapropriate on here


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2004)

Hey all - 

I'm back!!

If you've ever been to Cabo you'll know what I'm talking about when I say - "I got Cabo Waboed!!" ....haha    The weather was in the 90's every day and sunny!!!   The fresh seafood tasted awesome and the tequlla flowed like a river!   

After doing a 4 day split for the last 2 months - I'm going to start my Push/Pull/Legs routine again today.

It's good to be back!


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

Welcome back YM,  you missed som warm weather up here as well 80's plus some humidity.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Got any new pics of the wife to share?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Welcome back YM,  you missed som warm weather up here as well 80's plus some humidity.



Thanks Iain - It was 44' when we got home.....What happened to the 80's ????


Mono - 



> Got any new pics of the wife to share?



   Sure........I'll post 'em later.


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

You must have got home saturday


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2004)

5/17/04

weight 188
* My first day back from a 9 day layoff.  I felt OK.  I'm surprised I only put on 3-4 pounds considering all the food and drinks I had on vacation.  

PUSH DAY

CHEST

15 % incline DB Press
45 x 10 (w)
75 x 5 (w)
95 x 9
105 x 3 
95 x 7

Incline Fly
65 x 12
65 x 10

Dips (4 second negative/1 second positive)
9
7
6

SHOULDERS 

DB Press
55 x 9
55 x 8
55 x 7

Side Raises
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 9

TRICEPS

Lying Press
15
15
15

Single Arm reverse push down
55 x 6
50 x 7
50 x 6

CARDIO

8 minutes on the treadmill at 3.5 rate on 7% incline


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

105 DB's?  Holy shit man!


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Moomba's a beast.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 105 DB's?  Holy shit man!



PM -
  Thanks - I got 110's for 3 reps the week before I left for vacation but after a week and a half off I didn't feel strong enough to go after it.   Next week I will   

Mono - thanks for the encouragement.   You just want to see more pics of my wife!!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

Hey YM  Good to see you back 
Great working out after a break hey??? I felt so much more focused in my workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey YM  Good to see you back
> Great working out after a break hey??? I felt so much more focused in my workouts



No doubt Riss!!    It feels good to be sore again.     We'll see if I say that again after I do legs today   

You're workouts are looking good!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

Here are some pics from Cabo San Lucas  

This was taken from our room.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

From our room in the morning.   That's Lands End which is the southern tip of BAJA, Mexico where the Sea of Cortez meets the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

Here is me on the Pacific side.  This was not swimable......The waves where pretty big with a strong undertow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

Here we are at Cabo Wabo.     A bar owned by Sammy Hagar from Van Halen.


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

whoa, those pics are really cool.  looks like you had a friggin awesome view from your hotel!

but of course, the best pic is the last one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> whoa, those pics are really cool.  looks like you had a friggin awesome view from your hotel!
> 
> but of course, the best pic is the last one.



I figured you'd say that ....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

5/18/04

1 game of basketball

Legs

Squat
135 x 10
225 x 15
275 x 7
275 x 7
225 x 12

SLDL
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

Leg Press
4   plates x 5
7   plates x 10
10 plates x 11
12 plates x 4
10 plates x 6

Seated Calves
180 x 15
180 x 12
180 x 12


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Nice Pics!

Doesn't look like the weight dropped at all after your vacation  nice squats


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Nice Pics!
> 
> Doesn't look like the weight dropped at all after your vacation  nice squats



Thanks!    I was sweatin' like pig ...hahaha

My shot was definately off playing ball.    I have a game tonight so I better get there a little early to warmup.


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Big game tomorrow night for your Piston's


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Big game tomorrow night for your Piston's



True!!  I watched game 5 down in Cabo (it was over a 4 hour game) and  game 6 at home.   The Palace will be rockin'!!!    It's a very loud arena with all those Thunder Sticks!   

Go Stones!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

5/19/04

Basketball Game 

I played about 40 minutes of ball.   The refs called the game with 4 minutes to go since the other team was called for two flagrant fouls.  The game was getting out of hand.   We were up about 20 points at the time.

My legs are still pretty damn sore from Tuesday's workout.

Today is Pull Day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

5/20/04

Pull Day

* I played 40 minutes of basketball.  I got a really good sweat going but I wore myself down so my workout was a little off.....

BACK

Wide Grip Pullups (TEMPO 1 positive / 3 negative)
12
9

T-Bar Wide Grip Row
90 x 10
90 x 10

DB Row * definately weaker than last time
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

Traps

Shrugs * I was real cautious today considering I screwed up my back last time I did these.

275 x 10
325 x 10
325 x 10

Upright Row (TEMPO 1 positive / 1 hold at the top/ 1 negative)
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 7

BICEPS

Chinups (TEMPO 1 positive / 4 negative)
8
6

Seated DB Curl (TEMPO 1 positive / 4 negative)
30 x 8
30 x 8

Standing Cable Curl with Straight bar
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

I love playing basketball. Unfortunately there isn't a huge market for 6'4 guys who live in the post.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I love playing basketball. Unfortunately there isn't a huge market for 6'4 guys who live in the post.



Charles Barkley was 6'4 1/2"........


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Ya'll are nuts.  I would rather play "smear the queer" or even a friendly game of frisbee.  Im umm... how do you say cardio challenged?

Nice upright rows!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

Say it with me PM - 

"Cardio is your friend"


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

"cardio is my fr... f.. f.. fr.. freakingenemy "


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2004)

Go PISTONS!!   They crushed the Nets yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 
> 
> 
> Go PISTONS!!   They crushed the Nets yesterday.



Yes they did


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Barkley was only 6'4? Damn, maybe I have a shot at playing backup to Webber next year.

*pretends to be anywhere near that good*


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Barkley was only 6'4? Damn, maybe I have a shot at playing backup to Webber next year.
> 
> *pretends to be anywhere near that good*



Good Luck     LOL

What's your vertical?   Hopefully in the high 30's


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Nowadays I don't have a clue. Dunking is no problem. In college when I played volleyball I was in the 39-41" range. Standing I can reach 8'1. When I jumped into the testing pole thingy in college I was tapping the 11'9 marker I believe.

I'm just a streetball/gym rat player mostly. I haven't played structured ball since high school.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Nowadays I don't have a clue. Dunking is no problem. In college when I played volleyball I was in the 39-41" range. Standing I can reach 8'1. When I jumped into the testing pole thingy in college I was tapping the 11'9 marker I believe.
> 
> I'm just a streetball/gym rat player mostly. I haven't played structured ball since high school.



DAMN!   Nice ups!! ......

I like your Quotes BTW ...hahah


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

I have an old picture of me at the Junior Olympics in midair. I was 17 in the pic and the european guy on the other side of the net trying to block was 6'10. Let me get it scanned in. In those days I think I was looking at a 36" or better leap. Give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Well, here's one of me playing in a summer league in Sacramento...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Well, here's one of me playing in a summer league in Sacramento...



Thats HIGH!!    How long ago was that??


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

And another. I was just about to start my senior year in these...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2004)

It looks like you could look over the net


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Funny you should mention it...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2004)

5/23/04

weight 190 

PUSH DAY

* shot baskets for 15 minutes to warmup

CHEST

15 % incline DB Press
65 x 10 (w)
90 x 5 (w)
105 x 4 plus one more with a spot
105 x 3 plus one more with a spot

30% incline DB Press
95 x 4

15% Incline Fly
70 x 7
70 x 6

Dips (4 second negative/1 second positive)
9
9
6

SHOULDERS 

DB Press
55 x 9
55 x 7
55 x 7

Side Raises
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 9

TRICEPS

Lying Press
18
15
15

Single Arm reverse push down
50 x 8
50 x 7
50 x 7

*This was a tuff workout.  I was fried by the time Tri's came around....


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2004)

> 15% Incline Fly
> 70 x 7
> 70 x 6



Damn man, that has gotta be a killer, what takin out some frustrations on the conference finals


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Damn man, that has gotta be a killer, what takin out some frustrations on the conference finals



Yeah.........they played like shit !!    Let's see how they do after Rasheed GUARANTEED a victory on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2004)

5/24/04

Weight 188

Basketball and Legs today.

I finally have my doctor appointment tomorrow for the "SPECIALIST" regarding my lower ab injury.    This will be doctor number 5 that I have seen since last September.  

Although I feel better than I did 8 months ago it is still bothering me.   The doc's never determined if in fact it is a tear in my abs.   Hopefully this guys will have a better explaination.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Good luck with that man.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, hopefully this one finally gets to the bottom of your injury.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Good luck with that man.



Thanks PM and Mono!!

He better find something!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2004)

5/25/04

Pull Day

BACK

There were over 30 guys in the gym by the time that I got there (4:15PM) so no basketball today.  Doesn't anyone work around here!!  

I had a training partner today.


Wide Grip Pullups  with a 20lb dumbell between my feet
(TEMPO 1 positive / 3 negative)
9
8
7

Single arm cable row (these really hit my "inner back")
80 x 12
90 x 10 
100 x 8 right arm | 7 left arm

Single arm cable pulldown 
(I don't think this is in pounds - I'm putting down what the stack says)
120 x 15
150 x 10

T-Bar Wide Grip Row
90 x 10
90 x 10

Traps
* I was wiped out by the time I started Traps
225 x 12
275 x 10
275 x 10

Upright Row (TEMPO 1 positive / 1 hold at the top/ 1 negative)
105 x 12
105 x 10
105 x 10

NO BICEPS TODAY


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

5/26/04

Well - I went to the doctor yesterday.   He found a Direct Hernia on my lower left side.   He found it in about 2 seconds so my questions was - "How come the other 4 doctors who looked at me over the last 8 months didn't find it??"   He just said it may have started small and  may have gotten worse since I saw them.   I guess it was worth waiting 7 weeks to get into see this doctor.

Anyhow - my surgery date is June 11th.   I have to rest completely for 7 days after surgery then I can start biking and light upper body exercises.    No ab work or squats for about 1 month but I should be fully healed and back to playing football in 3 months.  

While I was waiting for an ultra-sound I was bs'ing with this guy next to me.   It turns out it was Steve Thomas from the Red Wings.    He apparently drove in from Toronto yesterday to see the same doctor I saw.   He has a problem real similar to mine.   I feel in good hands with this doctor if he is working on professional athletes.

The doc said I can continue working out up until surgery since he's going to repair it.   I think I'll just lighten up my weights and focus on reps of 8-12 for next two weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

Did you get an autograph?

Was his eye still all busted up?

Anyway at least you have an answer now to your problem,  and you are getting it taken care of relatively quick.   Good luck


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Did you get an autograph?
> 
> Was his eye still all busted up?
> ...



I'm not really big into autographs but it was fun talking to him about the locker room, players and what's going to happen to the team.    I didn't know he had a problem with his eye.   I know Yzerman's eye was "jacked".

Yes - I'm glad they finally figured out what is wrong so it can get fixed.


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

So fill us in


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

Nice!  It's gotta feel good to finally find a doctor who knows wtf he's doing. 

It's great that you'll be all healed up after only 4 weeks, too.  It'll go by quick!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Workouts are really looking solid yellowmoomba, keep up the hard work. Strength seems to really be coming along, as well. Any new goals?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So fill us in



The "qist" was that most likely the coaches will be back for another year, Hull is gone, Cheli wants to stay,  Shani may be gone since he costs so much, (this is the same stuff you are probabaly reading in the news)...........He did say they didn't have a lot of "desire" in the lockerroom.   The "big guns" didn't seem like they wanted it bad enough....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice!  It's gotta feel good to finally find a doctor who knows wtf he's doing.
> 
> It's great that you'll be all healed up after only 4 weeks, too.  It'll go by quick!



True!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Workouts are really looking solid yellowmoomba, keep up the hard work. Strength seems to really be coming along, as well. Any new goals?



Thanks Monstar.....my NEW goal is to recover from surgery (June 11th) and build my speed and strength back for football season.   I'll start doing Plyo's and higher reps (10) for a good month or so after I'm healed.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

If you don't get physical therapy prescribed afterwards, want to be my rehab routine guinea pig?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> If you don't get physical therapy prescribed afterwards, want to be my rehab routine guinea pig?



Sure    I'm always looking for something new.    It looks like you are doing good things for Monstar....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2004)

5/26/04

We had a bball game last night.  We were up by 9 with 8 minutes to go but ended up losing by 7 (too many turnovers).   I played better this game.   I went 4-8 (all three pointers)  but missed my only two free throws.   I really tried to focus on my D.   I got a good sweat going.

Today is legs day.

Go Pistons!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2004)

5/27/04

I planned on doing legs but I played 45 minutes of basketball and was worn out so I did Biceps instead.

CARDIO
45 miutes of basketball

Chinups
15
14
10

Seated DB Curls
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Single Ball (Hammer) Curls
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

I plan on doing Legs today (5/28/04)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2004)

5/28/04

Legs

shot baskets for about 15 minutes

SQUATS
135 x 12
225 x 12
275 x 5
225 x 12
225 x 12

SLDL
135 x 15
225 x 8
225 x 8

Hack Squat
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 15

Standing Calves on Smith
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

Lookin good YM.  When you gonna try those 20 rep squats again?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Lookin good YM.  When you gonna try those 20 rep squats again?



Probably not until August since I have surgery in two weeks.   I'm not sure if "knowing" I have a hernia psyched me out but I don't want it to "blow out" doing squats.

I'm happy just being able to do squats.

Have a good weekend    YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2004)

5/30/04

Push

* I felt weak for some reason day and the weights show it....I shot baskets for about 15 minutes to warm up.

CHEST

15% incline DB Press
60 x 10 (w)
95 x 7
95 x 6

Flat DB Press
95 x 6

Incline Fly 
65 x 8
65 x 7

Dips (4 second negative / 1 second positive)
9
9
7

SHOULDERS

Hammer press
140 x 7
140 x 7
160 x 5

Side raises
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10

TRICEPS

Lying Extentions
20
18
15

Single arm reverse grip press
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2004)

5/31/04

40 minutes of basketball

Back

Pullups
14
11
9

Single arm DB row
130 x 12 right | 9 left
130 x 11 right | 8 left
130 x 10 right | 8 left

close grip pullup
6
6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2004)

6/1/04

Legs/cardio

1 hour of 5 on 5 basketball
* You'll never guess who was playing ball today.  Bob "the Bachelor" was on my team for the last game.   He's not a bad player.  He's a real nice guy.

Squats
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 10

I was wooooooped from basketball.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Who the hell is Bob?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice squats btw


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Bob?


I forgot his last name.   He was on that reality show "The Bachelor".   I watched it a few times since my wife was hooked on the show.  No big deal............

I have a basketball game tonight.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

How about those Pistons, would be nice if they can knock off the Lakers.

Where the heck do you live Celeberityville ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How about those Pistons, would be nice if they can knock off the Lakers.
> 
> Where the heck do you live Celeberityville ?


 
Let hope the Pistons shoot better in the next game!!

"Celeberityville??"  .....  hahaha .......Lately - that's been the case     I guess the people in D-town like to get out with the locals


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2004)

6/3/04

Hams/Traps/Biceps

HAMS

SLDL
135 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 4

TRAPS

Shrugs 
225 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 8

Wide Grip Upright Row
105 x 10
105 x 10

Close Grip Upright Row
105 x 12

Cable Machine Reverse Flys
40 x 6
35 x 8
35 x 6


BICEPS
Seated DB Curl
45 x 10
45 x 10

Chinups
9
7
7


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice SLDL's!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Nice SLDL's!


 Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Dont those WG upright rows just kick ass?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont those WG upright rows just kick ass?


  I definately felt them in my rear delts and back.   I like 'em!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2004)

6/4/04

CHEST
*Worked out from home today.
(rep day)

30% incline DB Press
75 x 13
75 x 7
75 x 8

15% incline DB Press
75 x 8

15% incline Fly
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 12

20 minute walk with the dog  through the woods


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I also use 30 degree incline on DB presses.  Works so much better than the benches at the gym that are set at 45 degree+.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 6/4/04
> 30% incline DB Press
> 75 x 13
> 75 x 7
> 75 x 8


what happened on the 2nd set?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> what happened on the 2nd set?


  I don't know........Lost focus  

Oh well. I'm heading to a wedding this morning so today is a rest day.

 

PM - I do like 30% and 15% much better. I use too much front delt when I go higher.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2004)

6/7/04

* 2 games of basketball

LEGS

Squat
135 x 10
225 x 15
275 x 6
225 x 10
225 x 10

SLDL
135 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 6
265 x 4

Hack Squat
180 x 15
270 x 6
180 x 10

Seated Calves
180 x 20 
180 x 20
180 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, only 3 more days...  Are you going to take a break before the "Big Event"?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, only 3 more days... Are you going to take a break before the "Big Event"?


Nope!   I did Pull tonight, basketball tomorrow and Push on Thursday then Friday is Surgery


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2004)

6/8/04

BACK

Pullups
11
9
8

Single arm DB Row
130 x 10 right | 9 left
130 x  9 right | 8 left
130 x 10 right | 8 left

Close Grip Pullup
9
7

TRAPS

Shrugs
225 x 5
315 x 9
315 x 9
315 x 9

Cable Machine Reverse Flys
40 x 8
40 x 6
40 x 5 | 25 x 5 Dropset

BICEPS

Chinups
7
5
5

Seated DB Curl
35 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

Tough loss Last night!

Can't give up 6 points with that little time left


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Tough loss Last night!
> 
> Can't give up 6 points with that little time left


No shit!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

Kobe is just scary. If he is alive and on the floor, the game isn't safe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Kobe is just scary. If he is alive and on the floor, the game isn't safe.


Someone should have grabbed that bastard so he could only get two free throws instead of a three pointer............Kobe is smooooooooooooooth.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2004)

Go Pistons!!  88 - 68 

I'm off to the hospital for surgery in about 10 minutes.    I hope I've beaten the cold out of me so I CAN have the surgery.

Weighed in at 187 this morning.

I won't be able to exercise for about 7-10 days (hernia surgery).   I'll find out more from the doctor on my follow-up visit how much I can start lifting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2004)

Surgery was a success.  I was done in about 1 hour. 

 

I have to rest for 10 days per the doctor then I can start on an exercise bike.   After two weeks I can start working out again - I can use 40% of my normal weight, after three weeks 50% and after four weeks I can use 75%.   By 6-8 weeks I should be close to normal.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Surgery was a success. I was done in about 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to rest for 10 days per the doctor then I can start on an exercise bike. After two weeks I can start working out again - I can use 40% of my normal weight, after three weeks 50% and after four weeks I can use 75%. By 6-8 weeks I should be close to normal.


Whoa!  That was quick!

Glad to hear it went alright, man.  Sounds like recovery is gonna be a breeze, too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Whoa! That was quick!
> 
> Glad to hear it went alright, man. Sounds like recovery is gonna be a breeze, too.


Thanks!!      I'm ready to get back into the swing of things


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, it seems like it was no problem.  Hope all is well!

Go Detroit


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Did they use the mesh stuff in your abs?  Or did they just sew ya up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2004)

Iain -    Let's go DETROIT!!

PM - They just sewed me up.    I won't get the details until I see the doctor in about a week.   I have this "pain pump" still attached to me.   It drips medicine directly on the repaired area to reduce the pain.   The pain isn't too bad unless I cough.......I get to take the bandages and pain pump off tomorrow.   I've been sucking down Cough medicine to reduce my coughing too.

I think I'm just going to chill for the next week.   I can drive as long as I don't take my Vicadin.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

So did you get some tickets to last nights game 

What a dominating performance by Detroit should have won 4-0


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2004)

I watched the game from home.   The Pistons did beat down the Lakers though!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2004)

It's been 5 days since surgery.    My wound is healing up pretty good.    Due to my cold - I went to the doctor's office today to get a chest x-ray to make sure I don't have phomonea (s/p??).    I'm still coughing quite a bit.   I'm taking cough medicine with condine, some antibiotics, and vicodin.   Once the coughing goes away I'm sure I'll feel a lot better.   I'm off work until next Wednesday.   I see the doctor again next Tuesday to see how the operation went.    I hope to start exercising at the end of next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2004)

So I had my hernia operation 11 days ago.   I went to the doctor for a checkup today.   He gave me the "green light" to start a light workout program without SQUATS, SITUPS, and RUNNING.   I had two hernias that he repaired on the left side.   I have a 3 inch scar that is healing nicely.  

Todays Workout

All sets using a 2 Second Positive and 2 Second Negative TEMPO

6/22/04

Hammer Bench Press
90 x 10
140 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 8

Hammer Incline Bench Press
140 x 10 
140 x 8

Dips
10
9
8

Hammer Shoulder Press
90 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 9

Side Raise

20 x 12
20 x 12

Single Arm Reverse Push down
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

ABS

6 Inches - 2 sets of 10 reps

* It felt good to workout again!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

WTF!  You trained abs??  That cant be good so close to the surgery... 

 And how did you know you had a hernia, anyway?  What were the symptoms?  Just wondering, because i ocassionally get a sharp pain on the right side of my waist, like just above the leg, right at the base of the abs.  Usually its only when im doing heavy squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> WTF! You trained abs?? That cant be good so close to the surgery...
> 
> And how did you know you had a hernia, anyway? What were the symptoms? Just wondering, because i ocassionally get a sharp pain on the right side of my waist, like just above the leg, right at the base of the abs. Usually its only when im doing heavy squats.


The doc said I could start doing 6 inches but NO SITUPS.  

The symptoms I had were pain when sneezing, coughing, sprinting and heavy squatting.    You can also check for a lump/bump where the pain is.   I thought most doctors would be able to detect a hernia with a simple test but considering I took 5 doctors to find mine - I would recommend seeing a SPORTS DOCTOR with considerable experience in hernias to check you out.   

I did not have a lump and my hernia was very high up in the canal.

Fortunately hernia surgery is very common so it won't put you out for long.  The only bad thing is a hernia will not heal on its own.    I hope you don't have one Mono!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

Its weird though... its not like a "painful" pain, but its the "pain" feeling.  I know that doesnt make any sense. 

 Like, its this sharp pain, but it doesnt really physically bother me - its just really strange and really unexpected when it happens.  I havent felt a bulge or anything near the spot (besides my gut  ).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Its weird though... its not like a "painful" pain, but its the "pain" feeling. I know that doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Like, its this sharp pain, but it doesnt really physically bother me - its just really strange and really unexpected when it happens. I havent felt a bulge or anything near the spot (besides my gut  ).


 
   If it's not bothering you then I wouldn't worry about it too much      It looks like your weight is dropping so your gut should be shrinking too


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

Must be nice to be back.  How was the workout?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Must be nice to be back. How was the workout?


It was a nice slow and controlled workout. I didn't push too hard just to be on the safe side. I quit every set about 1 or 2 reps before failure. My plan is to start light then add about 10% per week. The doc said by 10-12 weeks I should be back to normal. I was surprised that he allowed me to jump back into the weights.

Fortunately I did not gain any weight since I watched my diet while I was off.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

good stuff.  

So no water skiing or anything like that  for a while eh!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> good stuff.
> 
> So no water skiing or anything like that  for a while eh!


You're right - no water skiing or boarding...........As long as I can lift - I'm happy!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2004)

6/23/04

Pull day

BACK

Pullups
10
10
8

Close Grip Pullups
7
6

Single arm Cable Row
80 x 10 each arm
80 x 10
80 x 10

TRAPS

Shrugs
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

Cable Machine Reverse Fly
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10

BICEPS

Chinups
9
8
6

Seated DB Curl
30 x 12
30 x 12


----------



## stencil (Jun 24, 2004)

If you can do all those pullups, I would try adding some weight and doing smaller sets, i.e. do bodyweight +10lb x 6, 6, 6.  Could jump up your back strength pretty quickly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Stencil      I normally do them with 20 lbs between my feet but I had Hernia Surgery 13 days ago so I'm on a "limited workout" for the next three weeks.    My doctor recommended that I only do 1/2 the amount of weight this week and slowly add more resistence every week.Stop by anytime


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2004)

6/24/04


LEGS (light weight day)

Leg Extentions
170 x 15
170 x 15
170 x 15

SLDL
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 15
135 x 15

Leg Press Machine (high reps!!)
100 x 100
100 x 75
100 x 75

Standing Calves
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

Seated Calves
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

20 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 on 5% incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

6/28/04

Over the weekend I got a pretty good workout outside.   I'm installing a "dry well" where I'll drain my laundry water into instead of my septic field (since my septic field is smaller than it should be.)   I dug up a 5 ft x 5 ft x 5 ft hole.   The worst part about it was I had to dig through a bunch of roots so I used a couple different shovels and Sawz-All.   It took about 4-5 hours.    Now I have to hook up some pipes, fill in the hole with "washed rock", drill some holes into the side of my house and hookup my washing machine.   This should take another 4-5 hours.   Fun .. Fun!!

......

I plan on hitting the gym today for a PUSH workout then on Tuesday and Wednesday (pending the delivery of rocks) I'll finish up the well.   Thursday will be an off day then I do Legs on Friday.   I'm going to skip my PULL workout since I'll be shoveling about 8 tons of rocks on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Damn, thats a big hole. 

 Where in Michigan are you?  Must be somewhere out in the boonies with no sewer.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

I live about 40 miles Northwest of Detroit.  They have sewer lines in the area just not in my sub.

It is a big hole!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

YM ... whaddup?  

I still you're consistently lifting.  I read you had surgery ... how are you feeling?  If you're at the gym, you must be feeling pretty good.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid bro, keep it up. Back workout really looks good. I see that you're doing a ton of pullups, have you ever considered strapping some weight around your waist and doing them that way? Whole new exercise.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm sure YM has added some weight ... that is where I got my inspiration from to add weight to my pullups.  I recently did a personal best of 100lbs for 3 reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> YM ... whaddup?
> 
> I still you're consistently lifting. I read you had surgery ... how are you feeling? If you're at the gym, you must be feeling pretty good.


Hey NT and Monstar.....

Things are good.  Just getting back into the swing of things again.  I'm still only 17 days post-op.   

I have used weights before with pullups.   I'm on a restricted workout for a few more weeks (Doctors orders).   My cut hasn't completely healed from the outside so I know know there is still a lot of healing to do on the inside.    The doc used 5 layers of stitches to tighten up the hernia.    I'll probably just stick to pullups for a few more weeks then gradually add weights. 

NT - 100 lbs for 3 is GREAT!!   Good Job!

Monstar - I'd like to add Deads in my back workout soon too!! 

Good to see you guys stoppin' by!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Its funny.. I think Mike just pops in and reads the first couple posts, then posts himself.  I dont think he knows that you had surgery


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny.. I think Mike just pops in and reads the first couple posts, then posts himself. I dont think he knows that you had surgery


Maybe all the carbs are getting to him


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

6/28/04

Bench 
135 x 15
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7

Incline
135 x 8
135 x 10 
135 x 8

Dips
11
9
7

Smith Shoulder Press
90 plus the bar x 10
90 plus the bar x 10
90 plus the bar x 10 

Side Raise
25 x 10
25 x 12

Single Arm Reverse Grip Push Down
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

ABS

6 sets of 6 inches -  10 seconds

3 sets of 10  - Swiss ball Crunch


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its funny.. I think Mike just pops in and reads the first couple posts, then posts himself.  I dont think he knows that you had surgery


Anymore, that's all I really have time to do.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh shyt, im busted!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh shyt, im busted!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2004)

6/29/04

I just got done moving 9 tons (inch size) rocks to the side of my house so this will count as my back/bicep workout!  That's a lot of shoveling and wheelbarreling.  I'm doing some landscaping.

It took me from 4:30PM - 9:30PM (with a 1/2 break for dinner.

Damn I'm wiped out!!  

Time for bed.......Tomorrow is an off day.  I have to finish my project.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope you switched hands with your shovel, or at least favored your weak side, or else one of your lats is gonna end up huge!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2004)

I did keep switching sides


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is next weeks workout:

DAY 1 Chest/Tris/Abs
RR Week- (13 sets)
Incline Bench Press  3x 6-8
DB Press  3x 8-10
Incline Fly   3x 8-10
Lying Extentions 2x 15
Single Arm RG Press 2x 10

Swiss ball crunch
6" 

DAY 2 Back/Traps/Bi 
RR Week- (16 sets)
Pullups   3x 10
Hammer Low Row   3x 8-10
Wide Grip Row  2x 8-10
Revese Fly  3x 8-10
DB Shrug  2x 8-10
Seated DB Curl   3x 8-10
Reverse Grip Curl 1x 8-10

DAY 3 Off

DAY 4 Quads/Hams 
RR Week- (14 sets)
Squats    3x 10-12
SLDL   3x 10-12
Hack Squat   3x 10-12
Lunges   2x 10-12
Standing Calves  3x 10-12

DAY 5 Shoulders/Abs 
RR Week- (9 sets)
DB Press  3x 10-12
Cable Lateral Raise  3x 10-12
Reverse Cable Raise 3x 10-12

Swiss ball crunch
6" 

DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2004)

July 1, 2004

DAY 1 Chest/Tris/Abs

RR Week

Shoot hoops to warmup

Incline Bench Press
185 x 7
195 x 4
195 x 6

Bench Press
185 x 7
185 x 6 (15 rest-pause) 2 more

Dips
16
11

Incline Fly 
65 x 5
55 x 8

Smith CG Press 
135 x 12
135 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Grip Press 
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 11

ABS 
6 inches 3 sets of 20 seconds 

Swiss Ball Crunch 3 sets of 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2004)

July 6

I took the weekend off from the gym.    I've been getting the 'outdoor wokouts' in.    I took down a 50' tree in my yard over the weekend.   Lots of chain sawing, chipping and hauling wood.    My back, shoulders, bis and legs got a good 10 hour beating over two days.    So today I'm going to do a Chest / Tricep workout to get back on track for the gym.

My repaired hernia is feeling much better.   It's been  3 1/2 weeks since surgery so I'm almost ready to start hitting the "heavier" upper body workouts.    Squats and Deads are going to have to wait another two weeks.....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey bud whats cracking.

Good to see you so motivated after something so demoralizing like a hernia.  Seems like your getting plenty of good working out in your yard man 

Good luck hittin those heavy weights. Now shut up and get training man, I wanna see the ol Moomba weights real soon!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey bud whats cracking.
> 
> Good to see you so motivated after something so demoralizing like a hernia. Seems like your getting plenty of good working out in your yard man
> 
> Good luck hittin those heavy weights. Now shut up and get training man, I wanna see the ol Moomba weights real soon!


Thanks Camaro!!

July 6th

Incline DB Press
90 x 8
90 x 7

Flat DB Press
90 x 4  (Lost my concentration!)

Dips (4 second negative/1 second positive)
11
9
8

Hammer Shoulder Press
140 x 8
140 x 8

Side Raise 
25 x 12

Incline Fly
55 x 8
55 x 7

Overhead Tricep Extention
15
12
12

Swiss Ball Crunch
20 
20
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2004)

July 7th

15 minutes of shooting basketball to warm up

Back / Biceps

Pullups (4 second negative / 1 second positive)
8
6
5

Single DB Row
130 x 10 Right | 7 Left
130 x  8  Right | 7 Left
130 x  8  Right | 7 Left

Hammer Deadlift
*First Time doing Deadlift in a long time
270 x 6
270 x 6

Chinups (4 second negative / 1 second positive)
6
5

Cable Reverse Fly
40 x 4
30 x 8
30 x 7

Seated DB Curl
35 x 10
35 x  9

ABS

6" holds
30 seconds
30 seconds
30 seconds


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 8, 2004)

Warming up with basketball. A man after my own heart.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> A man after my own heart.





You two be careful now, dont want to reinjure moomba's abs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You two be careful now, dont want to reinjure moomba's abs.



    That's right.   No more injuries for me for another couple years hopefully!!!    I'm doing my first Squat session today so it's be a nice light day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Warming up with basketball. A man after my own heart.




Hey Camaro - 

The basketball comp at my gym isn't very good in the summer except Saturday mornings when about 30-40 flood the gym.    I'm too impatient to play then.    I think I'll need a good month of so to get back in the flow anyway.   Usually balling is my only form of cardio.

Do you play a lot ??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

7/9/04

*Second Leg day since surgery (exactly 4 weeks ago)

I worked out at home this morning with dumbells.

20 minutes of walking/jogging this morning with Samson (my dog)

Squat (used 2 dumbells)

25lb dumbells x 10 warmup
50lb dumbells x 10
50lb dumbells x 10
50lb dumbells x 10
75lb dumbells x 10

Sumo Squat (used 1 dumbell)

75lb dumbell x 15
75lb dumbell x 15 
75lb dumbell x 15  

SLDL (used 2 dumbells)

50lb dumbells x 15
50lb dumbells x 15
50lb dumbells x 15

ABS

3 sets of 20 crunches on swiss ball


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

I still cant believe all the ab work youre doing... even if the doc said it was ok, id be paranoid.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I still cant believe all the ab work youre doing... even if the doc said it was ok, id be paranoid.



   The good news is a can finally sneeze without pain for the first time since September so I know it's healed/healing up.   Since I haven't really worked my abs since March I need to do a little work.    I'm really only doing three sets every other day.     I know what you mean about being paranoid though....I'm sure I'll be like that the first time I sprint, squat heavy or try to jump high.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

Good Stuff YM   Glad to see things are finally going well with the hernia

How has the stomach felt during the LEg workouts?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

I love basketball my man. I play regularly in a mens league for the city, although not currently because of my upcoming move.  Just take a look at the Avatar 

How have the workouts been feeling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff YM   Glad to see things are finally going well with the hernia
> 
> How has the stomach felt during the LEg workouts?




Hey Iain....My abs felt fine today since I really used light weight.   Next week I'm going to give 225 a shot on the squat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I love basketball my man. I play regularly in a mens league for the city, although not currently because of my upcoming move.  Just take a look at the Avatar
> 
> How have the workouts been feeling



Cool!!   Playing ball is a great workout!!   It's fun to play on an organized team since you get used to playing ball with certain guys  where everyone knows where to go.  I like playing outside in the summer.   You're lucky - you can play outside all year long.

My workouts this week were great.   I finally used some heavier weights on Chest and Back.    I'm looking for a new workout program.   I'll post it later to get some feedback...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

Let me know what you think of this new routine I'm think about starting on Monday...

The goal of this workout is to hit the primary muscle group in the 6 rep range (mostly) and also hit a secondary set of muscle for medium reps (10) but for only a few sets.   Then 4 days later change the primary muscle group to the  secondary muscle group and the secondary muscle group to the primary.


Day 1 
Legs (plus Chest/Tris)

		Primary		
Squat 		2 x 6
SLDL		2 x 6
Leg  Press	2 x 6
Lunges		2 x 10
Seated Calfs	2 x 10

Secondary
Incline DB			2 x 10
Dips				2 x 15


Day 2
Day off

Day 3
Back (plus Shoulders/Biceps)

		Primary	
Pull-ups		2 x 6
Single Row	2 x 6
Dead lift		2 x 6
Chin-ups	             2 x 6

Secondary
Side Raise			2 x 10
Reverse Fly			2 x 10
Seated Curl			2 x 10

Day 4
Day off

Day 5
Chest and Tris (plus Legs)

		Primary		
DB Press	             2 x 6
In. Fly		2 x 6			
CG Press	             2 x 6
Weighted Dip	2 x 6		
Single Pushdown	2 x 10

Secondary
Hack Squat			2 x 10
Leg Curl				2 x 10

Day 6
Day off

Day 7
Shoulders and Biceps (plus Back)

		Primary		
Mil Press	             3 x 6
Shrug		2 x 6
Upright Row	2 x 6
Straight Bar Curl	2 x 6

Secondary
Wide grip Row			2 x 10
CG Pull up			2 x 10

Day 8
Day off

Day 9
REPEAT DAY 1!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats a pretty cool routine, moomba.  Ive been lookin around for a twice-per-week routine, lately.  That one looks a little too detailed for me, though... id lose track of what im supposed to do each day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty cool routine, moomba.  Ive been lookin around for a twice-per-week routine, lately.  That one looks a little too detailed for me, though... id lose track of what im supposed to do each day.




     You could print it out and take it to the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2004)

July 10th
OFF 

July 11th, 2004
45 minutes of shooting ball (outside)   My shot felt good.   Just getting out there again was fun.

My hams are still pretty sore from Fridays SLDLs. 

Here is tomorrows workout:

Chest and Tris (plus light Legs)

Primary 
DB Press 2 x 6
In. Fly 2 x 6 
CG Press 2 x 6
Weighted Dip 2 x 6 
Single Pushdown 2 x 10

Secondary
Hack Squat 2 x 10
Leg Curl 2 x 10

ABS
6 inches 2 sets
Swiss ball crunch 2 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

July 12th

Here is the first day of the Primary | Secondary workout.    Today I hit Chest and Triceps first then did a few high rep sets of light legs exercises (One for Quads and one for hams).   I'll hit my Legs heavy on Friday and do a few light chest and Tricep exercises.   Wednesday I'm doing heavy Shoulders and Biceps with two light back exercises.  Then 4 days later I'll do a heavy Back with light shoulders and biceps....The objective is to hit the muscle heavy one day and hit it lighter 4 days later to change thing up.  


Chest/Tris (secondary Legs)

Bench*** Weak as a MOFO
225 x 3
225 x 3

Incline DB Press
95 x 5

Incline Fly
70 x 7
70 x 6

CG Press
175 x 4
175 x 4

Weighted Dips (holding a 40lb weight)
+40 x 7
+40 x 7 | dropset 2 more

Single Pushdown
60 x 7
60 x 6


Secondary

Hack Squat
180 x 15
180 x 15

Single Leg Curl
70 x 12
70 x 12

ABS

6 inches 
2 set of 30 seconds

Swiss ball crunch
3 sets of 20


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Interesting split..


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

I trained on a split like that about a year ago.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I trained on a split like that about a year ago.  I liked it a lot.



What gains did you make??   Do you have any ideas on how to make it better as far as the number of reps or sets......?   I just wanted to try something a little different.

Thanks...  



PM - It's good to see you back on the board


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2004)

I made great gains training like that.  I trained three on, one off.  I would do a lot of things on the "light day" (I hate that word).  Sometmies I would do just bench for high reps or sometimes I would take submaximal loads and do speed work.  The speed work gave me the best gains as far as strength went.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Yea, im back posting... but out of the gym for a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I made great gains training like that.  I trained three on, one off.  I would do a lot of things on the "light day" (I hate that word).  Sometmies I would do just bench for high reps or sometimes I would take submaximal loads and do speed work.  The speed work gave me the best gains as far as strength went.



I'd like to see your program if you have a "online version" or just post it here if you get a chance.   Thanks !

PM -  Take care of the shoulder.   What's the status of your shoulder anyway??    Hopefully you are not still coughing too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

Yea.. still coughing.  I got some antibiotics on Saturday(amoxicillan), the doc said give it a week.  

Shoulder is starting to feel better.. I havent decided wether to get an MRI or not yet.  Maybe give it a week and see how it progresses.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. still coughing.  I got some antibiotics on Saturday(amoxicillan), the doc said give it a week.
> 
> Shoulder is starting to feel better.. I havent decided wether to get an MRI or not yet. Maybe give it a week and see how it progresses.


 Didnt you say it was workers comp?  Get those bastards to give you an MRI!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 12, 2004)

No... not workers comp.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2004)

7/12/04

Meals for yesterday.

#1  6:30 am
50 gm Whey with 12 oz of Skim milk

#2  8:00 am  * probably should have some oats
5 egg whites + 1 whole egg
2 cups of coffee
20 oz of water

#3  11:00 am
bowl of chicken noodle soup
1 1/2 cans of Tuna on low carb wrap with lettuce, onions and hot peppers and 1 teaspoon of lowfat mayo
20 oz of water

#4  1:30 PM
1 1/2 cans of Tuna on low carb wrap with lettuce, onions and hot peppers 
and 1 teaspoon of lowfat mayo
2 pickle spears
20 oz of water

#5  3:15 PM
Balance Bar

Workout  4:30 - 6 PM

#6  6:05 PM 
50 gm Whey with 12 oz of water and banana

#7  7:30 PM
1 cup whole wheat noodles
1 cup ground beef
2 tablespoons of salsa
1/3 cup low fat cheese
1/2 glass of white wine
16 oz of skim milk

#8  9:00 PM
50 gm Whey with 12 oz of Skim milk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2004)

July 13, 2004

* Warmed up shooting for about 10 minutes.

Back (plus Shoulders/Biceps)

Pull-ups (plus 25lb dumbell between my feet)
7
6

Single DB Row 
140 db x 6 Right Arm | 5 Left Arm
140 db x 6 Right Arm | 5 Left Arm


Dead lifts * I'm not very experienced at these lifts.   I need to get one of my buddies at the gym to watch my form.   I did not feel comfortable doing these today.

225 x 3

Sumo Dead Lift
225 x 6
225 x 7

Chin-ups *I did not have a spotter today to wedge the dumbell between my ankles so I did higher reps.
11
9

Secondary
Side Raise
30 x 10
30 x 10 

Reverse Fly Machine
30 x 10
30 x 10

Seated DB Curl
35 x 10
35 x 10

ABS
2 sets of 15 crunches on machine.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

There's some great threads on deadlift form in the training forum.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the Tip Mono!! 

July 14 - REST DAY



July 15th 

This was my first REAL leg workout after surgery.   I felt pretty strong.   I was careful to keep good form and not over-exert myself.   Overall the workout was fine.   I'm sure I can up the weight on squats and leg press.

Legs (plus Chest/Tris)

Primary 

Squat 
10 x 225
10 x 225

SLDL 
8 x 225
8 x 225

Leg Press 
10 x 8 plates
12 x 8 plates

Lunges * first time I did a lunge in 9 months 
20 steps x holding 25lb weights
24 steps x holding 25lb weights

Seated Calfs
12 x 90
12 x 90 

Secondary
Incline DB * these were harder than I thought at the end of my workout
10 x 80 
9 x 80

Dips
13
11


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

lmao.  Youre 'light' leg day is still waaaay more impressive than my heavy-bordering-on-projectile-vomiting day.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Did you feel any pain/discomfort YM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao.  Youre 'light' leg day is still waaaay more impressive than my heavy-bordering-on-projectile-vomiting day.



heavy-bordering-on-projectile-vomiting ....... Nice description LOL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you feel any pain/discomfort YM?



Nope!!   Thank God!!    We'll see how I feel in the morning   

I'm very happy.   I'm going to start  playing ball again next week too


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

What do you mean by primary and Seconday workouts?

Are you doing AM/PM?

Nice workout BTW


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What do you mean by primary and Seconday workouts?
> 
> Are you doing AM/PM?
> 
> Nice workout BTW



I'm not doing AM/PM workouts.....Here is what I am doing though:

Let me know what you think of this new routine I'm think about starting on Monday...

The goal of this workout is to hit the primary muscle group in the 6 rep range (mostly) and also hit a secondary set of muscle for medium reps (10) but for only a few sets. Then 4 days later change the primary muscle group to the secondary muscle group and the secondary muscle group to the primary.

---------That was the plan --------------


This is what I did this week: 


Day 1 (Monday)
Chest and Tris (plus Legs)

Primary 
DB Press 2 x 6
In. Fly 2 x 6 
CG Press 2 x 6
Weighted Dip 2 x 6 
Single Pushdown 2 x 10

Secondary
Hack Squat 2 x 10
Leg Curl 2 x 10


Day 2 (Tuesday)
Back (plus Shoulders/Biceps)

Primary 
Pull-ups 2 x 6
Single Row 2 x 6
Dead lift 2 x 6
Chin-ups 2 x 6

Secondary
Side Raise 2 x 10
Reverse Fly 2 x 10
Seated Curl 2 x 10

Day 3 (Wednesday)
Day off

Day 4 (Thursday)
Legs (plus Chest/Tris)

Primary 
Squat 2 x 6
SLDL 2 x 6
Leg Press 2 x 6
Lunges 2 x 10
Seated Calfs 2 x 10

Secondary
Incline DB 2 x 10
Dips 2 x 15


Day 5 (Friday)
Shoulders and Biceps (plus Back)

Primary 
Mil Press 3 x 6
Shrug 2 x 6
Upright Row 2 x 6
Straight Bar Curl 3 x 6

Secondary
Wide grip Row 2 x 10
CG Pull up 2 x 10


Day 6 (Saturday)
Day off - Yard work (this never seems to end)

Day 7 (Sunday)
Day off

Day 1 (week 2) 
REPEAT DAY 1!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2004)

July 17


Shoulders and Biceps (plus Back)

Primary Muscle Group

Hammer Shoulder Press (3)
180 x 9
190 x 6
190 x 5

BB Shrug (2)
315 x 10
375 x 6 | DROPSET 225 x 6

Upright Row (2)
115 x 10
115 x 9

Straight Bar Curl (3)
100 x 7
100 x 6 
100 x 8

Secondary Muscle Grip (BACK)

T-bar Wide Grip Row (2)
90 x 10
90 x 9

Close Grip Pull up (2)
9
7

ABS

3 sets of 20 machine crunches


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

Damn boy that'll keep your muscles in shock


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn boy that'll keep your muscles in shock



No kidding!!   I'm feelin' it today    I like this new workout so far.  It takes me about 1 hour to finish.   Today was a "rest day" so I'm looking forward to a good chest workout tomorrow!!


----------



## carbchick (Jul 19, 2004)

nice workouts! how much rest do you take between sets and exes? how long do these workouts take ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> nice workouts! how much rest do you take between sets and exes? how long do these workouts take ?



Thanks Carbchick 

I rest 60-90 seconds between sets and exercises.  It keeps my heart rate up the whole time.   I average about 1 hour per workout (give or take 5 minutes).   I need to add some stretching in there at the end as well.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

workouts lookin' good man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> workouts lookin' good man.



Thanks P-Funk!    I like this split so far.   It's challenging.   I'm going to try and add 1 - 2 reps per exercise or 5 lbs every week.  Hopefully I can find a spotter today since it's Chest and Tris.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah, I always try and add either 5-10lbs per week or another rep or two.  sometimes I will try and add another set also (ie 3 sets of 5 reps on the bench press then next week keep weight the same and try 4 sets of 5 reps) as that two will increase the total amount of weight moved for the exercise as well as heighten the amount of cumulative fatigue.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I always try and add either 5-10lbs per week or another rep or two.  sometimes I will try and add another set also (ie 3 sets of 5 reps on the bench press then next week keep weight the same and try 4 sets of 5 reps) as that two will increase the total amount of weight moved for the exercise as well as heighten the amount of cumulative fatigue.



   I've great gains doing it this way.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't you know you shouldn't do Chest and Tris together


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Don't you know you shouldn't do Chest and Tris together



   I've heard that once or twice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2004)

July 19, 2004

Chest/Tris (secondary Legs)

* Felt weak again today (WTF)............

Incline DB Press
95 x 5
95 x 5

DB Press
95 x 5

Incline Fly
70 x 7
70 x 5

Incline CG Press
165 x 5
165 x 4

Weighted Dips (holding a 45lb weight)
+45 x 6 | dropset 4 more with just bw
+45 x 4 | dropset 4 more with just bw

Free Motion Machine Single Pushdown
50 x 8
50 x 8


Secondary

Hack Squat
230 x 15
230 x 15

Single Leg Curl
75 x 12
75 x 10

ABS

6 inches 
2 set of 30 seconds

Swiss ball crunch
2 sets of 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2004)

July 20 - 21

I built a retaining wall.   I had to move about 7,500 lbs of bricks.   I'll count this as my bicep and back work for the week.   I'll probably do Pullups on Saturday though.


July 22, 2004

Legs, Shoulders & Traps

Legs: 
Squats: 
135 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Deadlift
225 x 7
225 x 10

SLDL
225 x 5
245 x 4
245 x 5

Shoulders/Traps

Seated DB Press
65 x 9
65 x 8

Side DB Raises
35 x 6
35 x 7

Shrugs
315 x 3
375 x 7
375 x 6

Machine Rear Lateral Raise
40 x 6


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

lmao, what are you doing to your yard this time?  putting in a tennis court maybe?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao, what are you doing to your yard this time?  putting in a tennis court maybe?




I had an engineered septic field put in so I'm creating a 2 ft high wall around it to make it look nice    I'm about 80% done the wall - then I have to rebuild my back porch since they ripped it up putting in the field.....Home ownership keeps me busy............


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL, wait a minute, so youre making your septic field into a sort of pond?  lmao, dont go swimming!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> LOL, wait a minute, so youre making your septic field into a sort of pond?  lmao, dont go swimming!



   Not really.   The field is raised about 2 feet above the grade of the surrounding land (it's like a big mound).    I just put a wall up around it to make it look better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

July 23rd

I tried the Primary and Secondary workout for two weeks but my body needs more time to recover. So I'm moving on to a new workout..(Kind of like MaxOT).....I'll do 3 workouts per week.  I'll probably play basketball once or twice per week on my "off days".    

WEEK 1 I'll do 4-6 reps
WEEK 2 I'll do 10 reps
WEEK 3 repeat WEEK1 (but add weight - 5 - 10 lbs depend on lifts)
WEEK 4 repeat WEEK2 (but add weight - 5 - 10 lbs depend on lifts)


*Day 1: Chest, Triceps & Calves*

Chest: 
???	Flat DB Bench Press: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Incline DB Bench Press: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Weighted Dips: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Triceps: 
???	Lying Tricep Extensions: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Close Grip Bench Press: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Calves: 
???	45° Leg Press Calf Raises: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Seated Calf Raises: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 


*Day 2: Legs, Shoulders & Traps*

Legs: 
???	Squats: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Deadlift: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Shoulders: 
???	Seated Dumbbell Press: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Standing Side Lateral Dumbbell Raises: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Standing Bent-over Rear Lateral Raises: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Traps: 
???	Barbell shrugs: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 


*Day 3: Back, Biceps, Forearms & Abs*

Back: 
???	Weighted Pullups: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Dumbell Rows: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Wide grip Row: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Biceps: 
???	Chinups: 2 sets - 4-6 reps

???	Straight Bar Curls: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Forearms: 
???	Dumbell Wrist Curls: 2 sets - 4-6 reps 

Abs: 
???	Cable Rope Crunches: 2 sets - 12 reps

???	Leg Raises: 2 sets - 12 reps


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> July 23rd
> 
> I tried the Primary and Secondary workout for two weeks but my body needs more time to recover. So I'm moving on to a new workout..(Kind of like MaxOT).....I'll do 3 workouts per week.  I'll probably play basketball once or twice per week on my "off days".



Probably has more to do with the 50 bazilllion tonnes of stuff you are moving around at your house


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Probably has more to do with the 50 bazilllion tonnes of stuff you are moving around at your house



 You are probably right.       It would be nice to only lift three days a week though....Summers are tooooooooo short.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah 3 days a week is ideal for summer.  As much as I like to do 5 days a week ,  I will usually only get 3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

July 23

My last workout of the week.   I start my new program next week.

I finally got my dip belt.   It's a lot easier to do exercises with this belt rather than holding a dumbell between my ankles.

Wide Grip Pullups
bw + 35 lbs 9
bw + 35 lbs 8

Bench * I had to redeem myself from only doing 225 3 times the other day...
225 x 5

T-bar Wide Grip Row
110 x 9

Incline Fly
65 x 8

Dips
bw +45 lbs 10
bw +70 lbs 5

Close Grip Pullup
bw +25 lbs 6
bw +25 lbs 5

Wow - total workout time under 30 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Yea, dip belts are the shyt.  You gonna start a new journal.. or compete with rocks whoring thread? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, dip belts are the shyt.  You gonna start a new journal.. or compete with rocks whoring thread? LOL



LOL!!      Maybe I can start a new journal....we'll see.     When can you start again???


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Never.  No.. I dont know.  Honestly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Never.  No.. I dont know.  Honestly.



Hmmmmmmmmmm....hopefully you'll start soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2004)

July 26, 2004

Here is the first day of the NEW WORKOUT PROGRAM: 

Low Volume
High Intensity

35 minute workout

Chest/Tris/Calfs

Incline DB Press
95 x 8
95 x 5

Flat DB Press
95 x 5

Incline Fly
70 x 6

Weighted Dips
bw + 70 lbs x 7 | dropset bw x 7
bw + 90 lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 5

CG Bench Press
175 x 6
175 x 6

Lying Tricep Extention
15
16

45' Leg press calf raises
180 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 10

Seated Calf raise
115 x 5
90 x 8
90 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2004)

July 27th, 2004 

Back, Biceps/Forearms

BACK

Weighted Pullups
bw +45 x 6 |dropset | 4 more with just bw
bw +45 x 5 |dropset | 3 more with just bw

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
140 x 7 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
140 x 7 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm

T-Bar Wide grip Row
120 x 6 
120 x6

BICEPS and FOREARMS

Chinups
bw +35 x 5 |dropset | 2 more with just bw
bw +35 x 4 |dropset | 3 more with just bw

Straight Bar Curls
110 x 6 
110 x 4

Reverse Curls: 2 sets 
85 x 5
85 x 5

CARDIO

10 minutes on Treadmill

NOTES - This was a 30 minute weight routine with 10 minutes of Cardio.  Great Workout.  Very intense!!!     RI's were 60-75 seconds between sets and exercises.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice curls.

What did you do for forearms?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice curls.
> 
> What did you do for forearms?



THANKS PM!

Just two sets of Reverse Curls.   My forearms get alot of work when I'm doing my back


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

140lb rows!!!  jesus!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Damn you do some great workouts bro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

MONO - Thanks man!!   It feels good to start lifting heavy again.

RISSOLE - Coming from you that means alot.        I love these short workouts.   30 - 40 minutes of intense lifting rather than 1 1/2 hours of lifting/talking/bs'ing feels much better.

Today is an off day but I may play ball depending on the weather.   If it's nice outside I may go boating if it's raining then I'm heading to the gym to shoot around.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> RISSOLE - Coming from you that means alot.        I love these short workouts.   30 - 40 minutes of intense lifting rather than 1 1/2 hours of lifting/talking/bs'ing feels much better.


 From me.....??? 

I wish i could get my training partner to pull his digit out, he stuffs around then phycs up  i get sick off tellin him to hurry up. 1hr would be much better than 1 1/2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> From me.....???
> 
> I wish i could get my training partner to pull his digit out, he stuffs around then phycs up  i get sick off tellin him to hurry up. 1hr would be much better than 1 1/2



   I prefer my MP3 player with no workout partner but getting an occasional spot from someone.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Ohhhh to have the luxury of listening to your own music...... shut every ass out and zone it 
I think people who get to train by themselves don't realise how good they got it, there are fors and against in both cases though


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Single Arm Dumbell Rows
> 140 x 7 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm
> 140 x 7 Right Arm | 6 Left Arm



 Quite an increase in Weight, Damn.  Maybe sluggin all that shit in your backyard payed off


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You are probably right.       It would be nice to only lift three days a week though....Summers are tooooooooo short.



you speak the truth my friend!    Summers here are way too short ... in fact, life is too short - period.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Quite an increase in Weight, Damn.  Maybe sluggin all that shit in your backyard payed off



    Thanks!    I'm feeling pretty good again.


NT - What's up ??   Where ya been ??   Good to see you stop by


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

Not much ... just enjoying the summer.  Mrs.NT, after 33 years of living has just found out how much fun camping is.  So we went out and bought a bunch of camping gear and she's looking to go out almost every weekend.   It's been a lot of fun so far. 

Do you have pics of your house?  It sounds as though you've done a lot of work on it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Not much ... just enjoying the summer.  Mrs.NT, after 33 years of living has just found out how much fun camping is.  So we went out and bought a bunch of camping gear and she's looking to go out almost every weekend.   It's been a lot of fun so far.
> 
> Do you have pics of your house?  It sounds as though you've done a lot of work on it.



Camping??     That's a far stretch from the bar scene     I'm sure it's a nice change of pace.

I'll post some pics next month when I finish a few more things.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

That's quite a stretch from the bar scene for sure ... but like you said, it's a nice change.  I still love the bar, but I find it harded to be in a bar in the summer months unless I'm on a patio somewhere where the visuals (read: ladies in shorts or short skirts  ) are worth checking out


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> That's quite a stretch from the bar scene for sure ... but like you said, it's a nice change.  I still love the bar, but I find it harded to be in a bar in the summer months unless I'm on a patio somewhere where the visuals (read: ladies in shorts or short skirts  ) are worth checking out



  Agreed   

BTW nice glasses in your pic


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

those are my superstar bar glasses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2004)

July 29, 2004

* I saw my doc today.  This week marks my 7 week date since surgey.   He said to avoid any type of "jerk motion".   He said I should wait a few more weeks to do deadlifts.   And focus on "higher reps" (10 -12).   I can start to play ball again.   He said to "ease into it".   

Today's workout:  45 Minutes 


Legs, Shoulders & Traps

Legs: 
* My stance was closer than normal.   I couldn't do as many reps this way.

Squats: 
135 x 10
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x 10

SLDL
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 6

Shoulders/Traps

Seated DB Press
65 x 9
65 x 7

Side DB Raises
35 x 8
35 x 8

Shrugs
385 x 6 (1/2 reps * Too Heavy)
365 x 6 (still felt too heavy)
315 x 8 (These felt good with a 1 second pause at the top)   

Machine Rear Lateral Raise
40 x 7


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

No jerking for you!  Better make your wife do all the work


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

higher reps.....  Jerking motion....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2004)

PM and Riss.....Thanks for the comments


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2004)

8/2/2004

I played my first game of 5 on 5 ball today (in a long time).  My chest workout felt weak today.  It was either from playing ball first or eating like crap and drinking too much over the weekend.

Chest/Tris/Calfs

Incline DB Press
90 x 8
90 x 5

Flat DB Press
85 x 6

Incline Fly
65 x 8

Weighted Dips
bw + 60lbs x 7 | dropset bw x 5
bw + 60lbs x 4 | dropset bw x 5

CG Bench Press
135 x 9
135 x 9

Lying Tricep Extentions
12
12

Dips
bw x 13

45' Leg Press Calf Raises
200 x 10
200 x 10

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 10
90 x 10

ABS
2 sets of 20 crunches on Swiss Ball


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Why did you drink too much?  Party?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Did you use your new "pool"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2004)

What's a "pool"?? 

I went to the Tigers game on Thursday afternooon.    I ended up staying out from 5PM - 2AM.........Too many beer, drinks and shots.   Friday I had a wedding and Saturday our buddy was in town from Denver and we partied until 5am.........I'm on "the wagon" for the week.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

You know.. the one you built the retaining wall around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You know.. the one you built the retaining wall around.



   It's not a pool now....There's lots of grass there already


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Chest exercises do look a lil lower than usual... but its still a lot of weight, and not bad for a weekend of drinking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Chest exercises do look a lil lower than usual... but its still a lot of weight, and not bad for a weekend of drinking.



Oh well ...... back to a good diet and no alcohol for the week     

Today is Back/Bis      My abs feel pretty good today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2004)

Aug 3, 2004 

1 Game of Basketball

Back, Bis

(I tried to get sets of 10)

RI's were 75 - 90 seconds.   I was sweating like crazy!!

BACK

Weighted Pullups using belt
bw +45 x 7 |dropset | 5 more with just bw = 12
bw +45 x 5 |dropset | 4 more with just bw = 9

Single Arm Dumbell Rows
130 x 10 Right Arm | 10 Left Arm
130 x 10 Right Arm | 8 Left Arm

T-Bar Wide grip Row
110 x 10 
110 x 7

BICEPS and FOREARMS

Weighted Chinups using belt
bw +35lbs x 5 |dropset | 3 more with just bw = 8
bw +35lbs x 4 |dropset | 2 more with just bw = 6

Straight Bar Curls
100 x 8 
100 x 5

Reverse Curls: 2 sets 
75 x 9
75 x 9


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey bud, whats up!

Where are the Deadlifts at mayn? I wanna see sum heavy deads


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Camaro -

I'm just starting to do Deadlifts (or attempting to).   I did them today - with not alot of weight.    Thanks for stopping by. 

August 5, 2004

Warmed up shooting ball

Squats
135 x 10 (w)
225 x 10
225 x 11
225 x 10

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10

Deadlifts
* I'm trying to get used to the motion here so the weight is light...
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Shoulders/Traps

DB Seated Press
65 x 9
65 x 10

Laternal DB Raise
35 x 10
35 x 10

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10

Upright Row
105 x 12

It was a pretty good workout.   I'm going to add some weight to the Deadlifts.  I was just playing it safe today to get the motion down.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 5, 2004)

Just do your deads the same exact way you do squats. That way the two lifts will complement each other.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Get the motion down?  Cluck  What was that? cluck... cluck...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Just do your deads the same exact way you do squats. That way the two lifts will complement each other.



Thanks  - that's what I was focusing on.   Initially I was leaning forward too much and bending at the hips.....I could feel it in my back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get the motion down?  Cluck  What was that? cluck... cluck...



What's up with the Cluck - Cluck??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 5, 2004)

It's OK to bend at the hips. And feeling it in the hips means you need to strengthen your hip flexors. Or it could mean you were trying to deadlift after squats AND SLDL. 

My recommendation, for what it's worth, would be the do EITHER squats OR deads. Doing both will end up injuring you. Too much strain and focus to share between two lifts. Good job doing them, though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> It's OK to bend at the hips. And feeling it in the hips means you need to strengthen your hip flexors. Or it could mean you were trying to deadlift after squats AND SLDL.
> 
> My recommendation, for what it's worth, would be the do EITHER squats OR deads. Doing both will end up injuring you. Too much strain and focus to share between two lifts. Good job doing them, though.



  Thanks for the Tip!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn nice SLDL's, YM!  They looked pretty easy, though... how about 315 next week?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Damn nice SLDL's, YM!  They looked pretty easy, though... how about 315 next week?



225 was good for 10.   I'll try 275 x 5 in two weeks.   I'm trying to do one week at 5 reps followed by two weeks with 10 reps then the fourth week I'll use 5 reps again but with more weight.

Your lifts are looking good Mono.   I see you are gaining alot of strength.  Good job!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 225 was good for 10. I'll try 275 x 5 in two weeks. I'm trying to do one week at 5 reps followed by two weeks with 10 reps then the fourth week I'll use 5 reps again but with more weight.
> 
> Your lifts are looking good Mono.   I see you are gaining alot of strength.  Good job!!


 Cool. 

 What do you think of platform deads for hams?  I was thinking of giving those a try this week instead of SLDL's.  Not sure though. 

 And leave my crappy weights out of this thread, its _your_ journal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> What do you think of platform deads for hams?  I was thinking of giving those a try this week instead of SLDL's.  Not sure though.
> 
> And leave my crappy weights out of this thread, its _your_ journal.



 

I'm not much of an expert on Deads right now.   I like the Sumo Style Deads (because I can use the most weight on those).   I plan on getting better and doing them every week.   I might do them on Back days once in a while.    I just wrote up a three week schedule for my lifts.    I was going to start a new journal over the weekend for a fresh start so make sure you stop by  

I'll look in YOUR journal to see how you like the platform deads instead of SLDL's.    

It's almost the weekend.    I'm outta here in 1/2 hour.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2004)

August 7, 2004

Chest/Tris/Calfs

*  I wanted to do a bunch of exercises that I don't do on a regular basis to switch up the way I hit the muscles.   I like doing the dropsets.

Weighted Dips
bw +45lbs x 10 | bw x 4 dropset
bw +45lbs x 8 | bw x 4 dropset

Incline Hammer Press
190 x 7 | 140 x 5 dropset
190 x 6 | 140 x 4 dropset

Free Motion Fly Machine
High Attatchment 80 x 10
High Attatchment 80 x 10

Low Attatchment 50 x 8
Low Attatchment 50 x 8

Skull Crushers
85 x 8
75 x 10

Overhead Single DB Press
75 x 9
75 x 9

Calfs Raise Machine
140 x 15
200 x 10 
200 x 10 

Cardio
1 Mile Run


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2004)

August 8, 2004

20 minute run


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

I opened a new journal.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35024


----------

